# Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Dezember

*Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich​**DAV-Landesverbandspräsident angeblich zurückgetreten*​
Irgendwann beginnt jedes Samenkorn zu keimen, irgendwann reisst auch dem geduldigsten Angler der Faden.

Während bisher sowohl in VDSF wie DAV die Fusion genannte Übernahme ohne Beteiligung oder Diskussion der Basis versucht wurde durchzuziehen, scheint es jetzt so, als ob die ersten Angler nicht nur aufwachen, sondern auch tätig werden.

Auf der Seite des Angelvereines Kelbra ist zur am Samstag stattgefundenen Mitgliederversammlung des Landesanglerverbandes in Sachsen-Anhalt wirklich Interessantes zu lesen:
http://www.angelverein-kelbra.de/news/index.php?rubrik=1&news=150783&typ=1

Aus den Reihen der Mitglieder wurde der Antrag gestellt, sowohl den vorliegenden Entwurf zur Satzung wie auch zum Verschmelzungsvertrag als Landesverband abzulehnen.

Da dies mehrheitlich so angenommen wurde, trat augenscheinlich der Landesverbandspräsident Weineck dann mit sofortiger Wirkung zurück.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Es wurde Zeit, dass Funktionären und Verbänden endlich mal klargemacht wurde, dass man nicht weiter wie bisher eine Fusion genannte Übernahme einfach ohne Diskusson und Mitentscheidung der Angler durchprügeln kann.

Ein erster wichtiger Schritt.

*Und dazu meine Glückwünsche an die Angler in Sachsen Anhalt,* die allen anderen in allen Verbänden gezeigt haben, dass man sich mit guten Argumenten wehren kann.

Ich bin nun gespannt, ob und was das in den verkrusteten Verbänden mit ihren verknöcherten Funktionären nun auslösen wird:
Umdenken und Mitnahme der Angler?

Oder (wie bisher eigentlich):
Wagenburgmetalität und weiter alles noch rigider durchprügeln?

Vielleicht merken sie aber nun doch, dass man auch mit den geduldigsten Anglern nicht alles machen kann - wünschenswert..............


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Und gerade in Brandenburg wird es nach dieser Geschichte interessant sein zu sehen, ob sich die Angler da weiterhin den Verrat ihres Landesverbandes am DAV-Bund gefallen lassen und lieber zum VDSF übertreten wollen - oder ob sie sich ein Beispiel an den aufrechten Anglern in Sachsen Anhalt nehmen werden.....


----------



## Brotfisch (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Der Hals-über-Kopf-Rücktritt eines langjährigen LV-Präsidenten angesichts einer Mehrheit, die die vorgelegten Fusionspapiere nicht kritiklos akzeptieren mochte, scheint ein weiterer Beweis dafür zu sein, dass das Thema Verbandszusammenschluss von den gewählten Repräsentanten mit der Brechstange und ohne Diskussion durchgepeitscht werden soll. 
Wer den dringenden Gesprächsbedarf der Mitgliedschaft übersieht oder ignoriert, gefährdet die Fusion und sein Amt. Es geht nicht darum, zu verhindern, dass die Fusion "zerredet" wird. Es geht darum, dass die Glaubwürdigkeit der Funktionäre zersetzt wird, wenn nicht über die Fusion geredet wird. Die Mitglieder haben Recht, wenn sie die Katze nicht im Sack kaufen wollen.


----------



## Hanns Peter (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Dann frage ich mal ganz provokant:

Hatten denn alle KAV-Delegierte, die dem Antrag zugestimmt haben, auch das Mandat ihrer Mitglieder hierfür?

Wenn schon gelebte Demokratie, dann auch richtig!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Natürlich nicht...

Aber mit diesem Stimmverhalten dürften sie zumindest die Stimmung an der Basis eher treffen als die Funktionäre bisher,..

Aber dass diese Delegierten nicht wie bisher einfach alles abnicken, was von oben vorgegeben wird, ist schon mal ein Fortschritt und Anfang...

Das lässt hoffen, dass zumindest in diesem Landsverband ein Anfang gemacht wurde - im Ggensatz zu alllen anderen Verbänden in VDSF und DAV, wo immer noch alles stumpf abgenickt wird..

Ich hoffe, dass sich viele andere daran ein Beispiel nehmen und die verknöcherten Funktionäre in den verkrusteten Verbänden da auf grund dieser Vorkommnisse etwas weniger ruhig schlafen werden...

Das ist nur der kleine Anfang - sehr zu loben! - aber nicht mehr.

Aber eben auch nicht weniger!


----------



## Hanns Peter (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



> Natürlich nicht...
> 
> Aber mit diesem Stimmverhalten dürften sie zumindest die Stimmung an der Basis eher treffen als die Funktionäre bisher,..





> Das lässt hoffen, dass zumindest in diesem Landsverband ein Anfang  gemacht wurde - im Ggensatz zu alllen anderen Verbänden in VDSF und DAV,  wo immer noch alles stumpf abgenickt wird..



Abnicken ist ein gutes Stichwort:

Sollen die Vereine jetzt nur noch abnicken?

Es sind ja jetzt Fakten geschaffen worden ohne die Basis vorher gefragt wurde.

Nicht falsch verstehen, aber basisorientierte Demokratie fängt "unten" an und nicht in der Mitte oder Oben.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist nur der kleine Anfang - *sehr zu loben!* - aber nicht mehr.



Heiligt nun der Zweck die Mittel?

Undemokratisches Verhalten wird gelobhudelt, nur weil es gegen die Fusion geht? Inkonsequenz dürfte dafür der richtige Terminus sein ...

Ohne Mandat der Bais bleibt ohne Mandat der Basis - egal in welcher Ausprägung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Ihr habt recht - aber ich habe schon immer gesagt, dass eine Reform der Verbände nur von oben möglich sein wird - dazu wurde hier ein erster Ansatz gemacht.

Ansonsten wäre nur die Zeschlagung der jetzigen Strukturen und das "zum Teufel jagen" der jetzigen Funktionäre und Verantwortlichen der einzige Weg.

Dass überhaupt in dieser velogenen und demokratiefeindlichen Welt der Verbände sich Delegierten trauen, gegen den eigenen Landesverband zu stimmen, ist wirklich nur mehr als zu loben.

Vor allem da sie rein rechtlich auch legitimiert und mandatiert sind.

Und dass hier zum ersten Mal in einem Verband wohl den Wünschen der Mehrheit der Angler eine Stimme verschafft wurde, ist sehr wohl als Anfang zu begrüßen.

Bisher wurden ja weder die Wünsche der wohl meisten DAV-Angler, nicht einfach in den VDSF übernommen zu werden, innerhalb des DAV irgendwie Gehör verschafft, noch wurden  dazu die Angler weder richtig informiert noch gehört.

Dass das Delegierte zum ersten Mal nicht mehr mitmachen, ist einfach mehr als zu loben.

*Zwingend wäre jetzt, dass diese das auch in ihre Vereine weitergeben, informierren und diskutieren und eine Marschrichtung des Landesverbandes für die Zukunft in Sachen Übernahme (bzw. der Verhinderung) des DAV in den VDSF festlegen.*

Aber schon dieses Beispiel zeigt ja, wie komplett irre dieser Zeitplan ist, dem ja auch der DAV-Präsident Markstein zugestimmt hat.

Da eben solche demokratischen Wege gar nicht in dieser vorgegebenen Zeit einzuhalten sind..

Ist es nicht interessant, dass der wohl zurückgetretene Landesverbandspräsident Weineck eine Woche vorher (am 05.11.!!!!) für seinen Verband bei der Verbandsausschusssitzung des DAV gesprochen hat, wohl ohne vorher auch nur seine Mitglieder/Funktionäre,  geschweige denn seine Angler zu fragen?

Und ist es nicht klasse, dass sich das anscheinend diese nicht mehr so einfach gefallen lassen?

Auch im Lichte dessen, dass es wohl fast noch zum Eklat auf der Sitzung kam, nachdem das Sitzungspräsidium zuerst feststellte, das die Anträge abgelehnt worden seien - auch hier musste von den Delegierten dem Sitzungspräsidium anscheinend est Nachhilfe in Demokratie und Stimmen zählen beigebracht werden (muss anscheinend laut und heftig gewesen sein)...

Ja, ihr habt recht:
Richtig wäre es gewesen, von Anfang an die Angler mit in eine Fusion eingebunden zu haben.

Und ja:
Der Zweck heiligt hier die Mittel...

Denn eine von Anfang an komplett verfahrene Situation rund um die Übernahme kann eben nicht von den Anglern, sondern nur von den Delegierten wie hier aufgebrochen werden.

Ob und was daraus werden wird, wird sich zeigen....

Es ist aber die erste Chance auf eine Reformation der Verbände statt deren Zerschlagung..


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

PS:


> Undemokratisches Verhalten wird gelobhudelt, nur weil es gegen die Fusion geht?


Es ging ja nie um eine Fusion, sonderrn um die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF - gegen eine Fusion hätten wohl weniger Angler etwas, als gegen diese Übernahme - vor allem in der von oben aufgedrückten Art und Weise..


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

PPS:
Und ja:
Ich hoffe, dass sich möglichst viele Funktionäre diesem Vorbild aus Sachsen Anhalt anschliessen, um die geplante Übernahme des DAV zu verhindern und  -wenn schon - eine wirkliche Fusion im Sinne ihrer Angler  hinzubekommen..

Und nicht wie in Brandenburg auch noch den eigenen Bundesverband ohne vorherige Information oder Abstimmung der Angler oder Vereine gegen die eigene Satzung  zu verraten..


----------



## Hanns Peter (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



> *Zwingend wäre jetzt, dass diese das auch in ihre Vereine weitergeben,  informierren und diskutieren und eine Marschrichtung des  Landesverbandes für die Zukunft in Sachen Übernahme (bzw. der  Verhinderung) des DAV in den VDSF festlegen.*


Ohne dem wären die auch nicht besser, wie die ansonsten so oft gescholtenen.

Beim VDSF aber wurde dieses Vorgehen aber auf das heftigste an den Pranger gestellt. Der Präsident hatte die Fusionsverhandlungen entgegen dem gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss ausgesetzt und wollte sich im *Nachhinein* die Legitimation durch Verbandsausschuss und Mitgliederversammlung einholen.



> Vor allem da sie rein rechtlich auch legitimiert und mandatiert sind.


Legitimiert ja, mandatiert dann wohl weniger, da sie sich nicht vorher die Zustimmung ihrer Mitgliedsvereine eingeholt haben 



> Und ja:
> Ich hoffe, dass sich möglichst viele Funktionäre diesem Vorbild aus  Sachsen Anhalt anschliessen


Ich hoffe dieses nicht. Das Beispiel S-A darf keine Schule machen!
Schule machen sollte echtes demokratisches Verhalten. D.h. aus den Vereinen heraus an die LV. Und dann hin zu einem gemeinsamen Dachverband.



> Aber schon dieses Beispiel zeigt ja, wie komplett irre dieser Zeitplan  ist, dem ja auch der DAV-Präsident Markstein zugestimmt hat.


Irre nicht, nur zu eng gefasst.

Eine innere Zerstrittenheit, wie sie derzeit demonstriert wird, können wir - die Angler - uns nicht weiter erlauben! Wir machen uns nach außen hin zur Lachnummer der Nation. Und wenn die Fusion jetzt nicht hinbekommen wird, ist sie auf viele Jahre hin weg. Ein 3. Dachverband droht und ein noch größeres Gegeneinander ist die daraus resultierende Konsequenz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



> Ein 3. Dachverband droht und ein noch größeres Gegeneinander ist die daraus resultierende Konsequenz.


Besser drei Verbände als ein unter dem VDSF vereinigter sogenannter DAFV...

Und nachdem die Funktionäre das bisher verbockt hatten, bin ich trotz der nach wie vor mangelhaften gelebten Demokratie in ALLEN Verbänden froh über das, was die in S-A gemacht haben:
Sich endlich gegen den Verband stellen und nicht mehr alles abnicken..

Sie haben jetzt die Chance, ihre Angler über ihre Beschlüsse zu informieren, zu befragen und mitzunehmen...

Ich hoffe, sie machen es auch..

Und dass jetzt endlich auch mal die Verbände unter ihrer recht eigenen Art der Demokratie leiden müssen, finde ich auch nur gerecht - immer in der Hoffnung, dass dies besser wird.



Dasss dazu weder der bisher vorgelegte Satzungsentwurf noch der vorgelegte Entwurf des Verschmelzungsvertrages geeignet ist, darüber sind sich wohl alle, die denken können, einig.

Ob die alle auch die aus Anglerkreisen vorgelegte Alternative einer vernünftigen Satzung für einen gemeinsamen Dachverband kennen, wage ich jedoch zu bezweifeln:
http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/satzungsentwurf-ii

Allerdings sollte sich den die ganze Funktionärs/Verbandsmischpoke mal zu Gemüte führen...


----------



## ivo (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Ich wollt es wäre Nacht oder in Sachsen würde es ähnlich kommen.|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

PS:
Dass die in Sachsen Anhalt das nicht mit ihren Anglern abgesprochen haben, ist auch nur ne Vermutung (auf Grund der in ALLEN Verbänden üblichen Praxis sicher nicht unbegründet) von mir - vorgelegen hätte der Antrag jedenfalls lange genug..

Zumindest die vom antragstellenden Verein/Kreisverband waren definitiv dazu mandatiert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Legitimiert ja, mandatiert dann wohl weniger, da sie sich nicht vorher die Zustimmung ihrer Mitgliedsvereine eingeholt haben
> 
> Ich hoffe dieses nicht. Das Beispiel S-A darf keine Schule machen!
> Schule machen sollte echtes demokratisches Verhalten. D.h. aus den Vereinen heraus an die LV. Und dann hin zu einem gemeinsamen Dachverband.



Ich hoffe sehr, das sowas Schule macht.

Man muss das auch richtig bewerten.

Hier wurde ja nicht etwa etwas beschlossen, sondern - im Gegenteil - verhindert. Und zwar ein undemokratisch zu Stande gekommener Beschluß.

Das wiederum eröffnet ja erst die Möglichkeit, über die Basis eine demokratisch gefasste Willensbildung zu schaffen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Eins vorweg: ich erwarte meinen Beitrag als sachliche Nachfrage zu verstehen!

Grundlage meiner "Bauchschmerzen" ist folgendes: angeprangert wird immer wieder, dass ohne die Basis demokratisch einzubinden, Entscheidungen getroffen werden. Formaljuristisch ist das sicherlich kein Problem - die jeweiligen Satzungen geben den Entscheidern auch die Legitimation dazu. 

Darüber sollten wir uns alle im Klaren sein.

Unsere gemeinsamen Forderungen (und als solche haben wir alle gemeinsam unsere Ideen bzw. Vorstellungen bzw. Wünsche deutlich deklariert!) beinahlteten unisono, dass Entscheidungen mit slch einer Tragweite grundsätzlich durch einen Beschluß der Mitgliederschaft zu legitimieren sind.

Und nun meine Frage: wie kann in der relativ kurzen Zeit (der Antrag von badra's Verein ging am 16.10.2011 an den KAV Sangershausen) ein Mitgliederbeschluß gefasst worden sein, der alle zur Wahl bzw. Abstimmung angetreteten KAVen basisdemokratisch legitimierte, ihre Stimme in der vorliegenden Form abzugeben?

Dazu wären außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlungen ALLER Vereine UND der KAVen notwendig gewesen.

In knapp 4 Wochen erscheint mir das mehr als unrealistisch!

---

Wir fordern (ja, fordern!) bei den Landesverbänden und in den Bundesverbänden mehr Basisdemokratie ... gehen aber offenbar selbst den Mauschelweg an der mittleren Basis ...


----------



## Hanns Peter (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr, das sowas Schule macht.
> 
> Man muss das auch richtig bewerten.
> 
> ...



Ralle da widerspreche ich Dir auf das Schärfste.

Es wurde sehr wohl etwas beschlossen. Man hätte höchstens das Abstimmungsverhalten von einer noch stattfindenen außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung abhängig machen können. Wenn so ein Beschluss gefasst worden wäre hätte ich auch nicht nachgefragt, weil nichts entscheidenes ohne die Zustimmung der Basis/der Angler passiert wäre. Im Gegenteil, so wäre die Zeit gewonnen worden, die Du forderst.

Wenn ich in einem Satzungsentwurf Demokratie von unten fordere, kann ich  nicht bei der nächsten besten Gelegenheit in alte Muster verfallen.  Auch dann nicht, wenn es dem "Ziel" dient.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Ich verstehe schon, was Du meinst, Rico.

Es stellt sich hier jedoch die Frage nach der Alternative.

Man muss bedenken, dass Peter Weineck bereits am 5.11. die Zustimmung für seinen Landesverband gegeben hat. Durch was legitimiert ?

Hier wurde ihm nun, quasi in Notwehr, aufgezeigt, dass es so nicht geht. 

In diesem Fall hätte der Weg durch die Vereinsinstanzen einfach zu lange gedauert.

Und nochmal. Es wurde nichts beschlossen, sondern ein Beschluss auf höherer Ebene verhindert.

Jetzt ist die Bahn frei für den Weg über die Vereine und KFV´s. Den muss man natürlich nun gehen.
Erst dann steht fest, was die Angler in SA wirklich wollen.


----------



## Hanns Peter (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es stellt sich hier jedoch die Frage nach der Alternative.


siehe mein Post darüber :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Ralle da widerspreche ich Dir auf das Schärfste.
> 
> Es wurde sehr wohl etwas beschlossen. Man hätte höchstens das Abstimmungsverhalten von einer noch stattfindenen außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung abhängig machen können. Wenn so ein Beschluss gefasst worden wäre hätte ich auch nicht nachgefragt, weil nichts entscheidenes ohne die Zustimmung der Basis/der Angler passiert wäre. Im Gegenteil, so wäre die Zeit gewonnen worden, die Du forderst.
> 
> Wenn ich in einem Satzungsentwurf Demokratie von unten fordere, kann ich  nicht bei der nächsten besten Gelegenheit in alte Muster verfallen.  Auch dann nicht, wenn es dem "Ziel" dient.




Entweder verstehe ich nicht, was da abgelaufen ist, oder Du.;+

Fakt ist doch, das Weineck die Zustimmung zur Übernahme für seinen Landesverband bereits am 5.11. signalisiert hat.
Und zwar, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ohne dazu vorher die Meinung der Basis abzurufen.

Wenn  man dazu die Meinung des Basis einholen und demokratisch feststellen lassen will, dann muss man doch zwingend eine nicht legitimierte, vorherige Zustimmung des Präsidenten verhindern.

Genau das ist doch hier geschehen. 

Wie sonst hätte das verhindert werden können?

Oder versteh ich das nicht richtig ?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie sonst hätte das verhindert werden können?



Ganz einfach: in dem man VOR dem 5.11. in einer Beschlußfassung dafür gesorgt hätte, dass Peter sich nötigenfalls der Stimme zu enthalten hätte.

Das wäre über einen Eilantrag sorglos über die Bühne gegangen. Und im nachgang hätte man ohne Zeitrdruck die Basis informieren und in den Prozess einbinden können.

Das Ergebnis (dieser Einbindung) spielt dabei erstmal gar keine Rolle.

Aber man muss sich mal vor Augen halten, welche Signalwirkung dieses Vorgehen jetzt hat: das, was Peter am 5.11. durchgezogen hat - nämlich seine formaljuristische Hoheit auszuüben - wird angeprangert und verurteilt. Das selbe findet aber auf einer tieferen Ebene auch statt - und zwar bei eben jenen Leuten, die eine Etage drüber das exakt selbe Vorgehen kritisieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Hätten die verdammten Funktionäre vorher ihre Angler informíert und versucht diese mitzunehmen, wäre das alles eh nicht passiert.

Nur durch das Herrenmenschengehabe der Funktionäre, die meinten alles von oben nach unten durchdrücken zu können, kamen die überhaupt in diese Situation.

Und ich begrüße es sehr, dass die ersten Delegierten sich das so nicht mehr gefallen lassen.

Hätten wir anständige Funktionäre und Verbände, müssten wir jetzt nicht darüber disktutieren, dass sich Delegierte nicht mehr alles gefallen lassen - dann wäre es soweit nämlich gar nicht gekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Der Antrag lag ja schliesslich seit 19.10. vor - lange genug Zeit für die Funktionäre im Präsidium zu merken, dass sich da was rührt in ihrem Verband unter ihren Anglern.

Obwohl es ja eh ihre verdammte Pflicht wäre, die Stimmung unter ihren Leuten zu kennen, wenn sie was taugen würden....

Als gute Funktionäre, welche Angler dienen statt sie beherrschen zu wollen, hätten sie also vorher für eine Abstimmung gesorgt.

Schiebt den schwarzen Peter nicht denen zu, die sich jetzt wehren, sondern lasst ihn bei denen, welche die ganze Schaisse verursacht haben:
Die Funktionäre in den Präsidien, ob Bund oder Land, VDSF oder DAV...

Von daher nochmal meinen ausdrücklichen Glückwunsch an die Delegierten, die sich nicht mehr alles gefallen lassen - und meine Hoffnung, dass sie in Zukunft das besser machen als die jetzige verkrustete Funktionärsriege..


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf, und der gehört deswegen entsorgt........

Dem Rücktrittsbeispiel sollten alle Funktionäre, die jetzt in Bund und Land, VDSF oder DAV, in Verantwortung stehen und diese nur gegen ihre Angler wahrnehmen, folgen..

Schnellstmöglich, da sie bewiesen haben, dass sie unfähig sind, einen einheitlichen Verband zu formen, der die Interessen der Angler mit zielführender Lobbyarbeit vorwärts bringen kann.


----------



## Dunraven (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mal ganz provokant:
> 
> Hatten denn alle KAV-Delegierte, die dem Antrag zugestimmt haben, auch das Mandat ihrer Mitglieder hierfür?
> 
> Wenn schon gelebte Demokratie, dann auch richtig!



Dann frage ich auch mal ganz provokant, wer von denen hatte das Mandat seiner Mitglieder den beiden Entwürfen zuzustimmen? 
Denn eine Ablehnung der Anträge wäre ja genau das, und zwar eine klare Aussage das man denen in der aktuellen Form zustimmt, denn die Mehrheit sagt bei einer Ablehnung der Anträge damit automatisch sie keine Änderungen wünschen.
Wer das hatte, und den Anträgen zugestimmt hat, der hat gegen sein  Mandat gearbeitet. Wer es nicht hatte, der hat dann doch nichts anderes  getan als die beste Lösung für seine Mitglieder zu erreichen, und zwar  Zeit zu gewinnen bis er ein Mandat für oder gegen den Entwurf hat. Oder  sehe ich da etwas falsch?

Das sage ich btw. ohne die Entscheidung werten zu wollen, aber ich  glaube halt nicht das die diejenigen, die kein Mandat hatten den  Anträgen zuzustimmen, dann überhaupt ein Mandat zu dem Thema hatten, und  damit eben ihre eigene Entscheidung fällen mussten oder die Meinung  vertreten haben die sie aus vorherigen Gesprächen mit Mitgliedern am häufigsten zu hören bekommen haben.

Aber wie gesagt, wer ein (evt. auch schon älteres) Mandat pro diese Entwürfe hatte, der sollte dann auch normal diesem folgen und hier nicht für die Anträge stimmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Versprochen worden war eine gleichberechtigte Fusion ohne Zeitdruck unter festschreiben wichtiger angelpolitischer Punkte und das war das, wofür die Funktionäre sowohl im Bundes- wie in den Landesverbänden des DAV auch das Mandat ihrer Mitglieder hatten....

Da es sich nun bei der vorliegenden Geschichte (laut Satzungs/Verschmelzungsvertragsentwurf) nicht um eine Fusion, sondern um eine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF mit nachfolgender Namensänderung des VDSF handelt, müsste also jeder Funktionär und Landesverband gegen die Vorlagen zur Fusion genannten Übernahme stimmen.

Insofern haben alle diese Delegierten richtig gehandelt, die diesem Antrag in Sachsen-Anhalt gegen das Präsidium zugestimmt haben und diesem einmal klar gemacht, dass deren Auftrag ein ganz anderer war.

Nicht das akzeptieren einer Übernahme, sondern das herbeiführen einer wirklichen Fusion.

Und - das betrifft wiederum alle Funktionäre in allen Verbänden:
Hätten die alle von Anfang ihre Angler richtig informiert und versucht mitzunehmen, wäre das alles nicht  so weit gekommen.

Also müsste jeder von denen, der noch etwas Anstand im Leib hat, auch zurücktreten und den Weg frei machen um die verkrusteten Strukturen zu ändern und eine wirkliche Fusion überhaupt möglich zu machen.

Zuvorderst die aus Brandenburg, Thüringen und Bayern, die so einen nicht tragbaren Entwurf für Satzung und Verschmlezungsvertrag vorgelegt haben, der nichts weiter als eine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF darstellt, was laut Veröffentlichungen von beiden Seiten ja angeblich nie das Ziel war.

Ja, ich finde es gut, dass endlich Delegierte aufwachen und sich nicht  mehr alles bieten lassen.

Würden das mehr werden, umso besser...

Würden auch endlich die Angler selber aufwachen und das komplette verrottete System sprengen, noch besser....

Aber wie gesagt, der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf her (und zwar gewaltig), und wenn nun Delegierte endlich nicht mehr alles nur abnicken, ist das ein erster Schritt...


----------



## Blauzahn (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mal ganz provokant:
> 
> Hatten denn alle KAV-Delegierte, die dem Antrag zugestimmt haben, auch das Mandat ihrer Mitglieder hierfür?
> 
> Wenn schon gelebte Demokratie, dann auch richtig!



Moin Hanns Peter.

Ich war zwar nicht auf der JHV des LV Sachsen-Anhalt, aber entscheidend ist doch hierbei die Begründung des Antrages / der Anträge.

Ganz klar wird hier auf die nicht vorhandene Zeit der Diskussion / Abstimmung in den Vereinen hingewiesen, welches ansich schon ein Grund für eine Ablehnung ist.

Dazu waren die dort anwesenden Mandatsträger ganz klar legitimiert.

Die Kollegen in Sachsen-Anhalt haben geschafft, was andernorts nicht möglich war.
Mein Kompliment und meine Hochachtung.

René


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



> Mein Kompliment und meine Hochachtung.


Dito!!!

Es ist nicht hoch genug anzurechnen, dass sich Delegierte nicht mehr alles von den Funktionären vorlügen oder schönreden zu lassen, sondern sich endlich anfangen zu wehren..


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Dann frage ich auch mal ganz provokant, wer von denen hatte das Mandat seiner Mitglieder den beiden Entwürfen zuzustimmen?
> Denn eine Ablehnung der Anträge wäre ja genau das, und zwar eine klare Aussage das man denen in der aktuellen Form zustimmt, denn die Mehrheit sagt bei einer Ablehnung der Anträge damit automatisch sie keine Änderungen wünschen.



Ganz genau und vollkommen richtig erkannt.

Ich hatte ja nach den Alternativen gefragt.

Diese wären gewesen, dass:

- die Mehrheit gegen den Antrag stimmt = Zustimmung zur Übernahme

- gar kein Antrag gestellt worden wäre = Zustimmung zur Übernahme.


Über das Vorgehen, nämlich die Beschlußfassung der mittleren Ebene, kann ich gar nichts sagen. Ich weiß ja nicht ob und wie der Antragstellende KFV das vorher mit seinen Mitgliedern besprochen hat.Ich weiß auch nicht, ob, wann und wie dieser Antrag den anderen KFV zur Kenntnis gelangt ist und was diese daraus gemacht haben.

So bleibt nur die Feststellung, dass hier die Notbremse gezogen wurde. Das ist absolut legitim.

Festzuhalten bleibt auch und insbesondere, dass die Versäumisse weit im Vorfeld liegen.
Nicht nur in S-A, sondern bundesweit.


----------



## Badra (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Nun mal was zur Beruhigung:

Zunächst verkennt ihr gewisse Abläufe in unserem KAV die eigentlich auch nicht zwingend hierhergehören. Die Vereinsvorsitzenden des KAV wurden in einer Sitzung über die Entwürfe informiert und durch eine Stellungnahme des KAV erläutert, daraus folgend wurde der Entwurf zum Antrag bekanntgegeben mit der Bitte im Rahmen von Mitgliederversammlungen kurzfristig (dem Zeitplan geschuldet) hier entsprechende Voten einzuholen. Jediglich das Ergebnis Kelbra wurde veröffentlicht, hätte man von allen Verreinen machen können. Erst danach wurde der Antrag vom 19.10 gestellt (Auftrag der Vereine lag vor).

Was war der Zweck des Antrages: *Der Satzung in der jetzigen, vorgelegten Form seitens des LAV nicht zuzustimmen und Änderungen vorzunehmen.*

In vielen Pausengesprächen konnte man hören, dass es Vorsitzende und Delegierte gab die nach Mitgliederversammlungen in ihren Vereinen zu dem selben Ergebnis kamen. Es gab aber auch welche die sagten was passiert wenn das hier nicht durchgeht. Dann platzt die Fusion.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen den Teufel mit dem Betzelbub auszutreiben.

Wie auch auf der MV festgestellt, hat niemand etwas gegen die Fusion nur wurden auf Wunsch von Präsidium LAV und G. Markstein Änderungsvorschläge vorgelegt, bzw. Fragen gestellt und das bereits am 19.10.. M. E. wäre es die Aufgabe des Präsidiums gewesen mit Bekanntwerden des Antrages entweder diese oder andere Änderungswünsche in einen eigenen Entwurf einzuarbeiten oder aber den Mitgliedern zu sagen Nein wir stimmen hier ohne Änderungen vollumfänglich zu.

Wenn nun die Mehrheit dem Anwesenden gleich oder ähnliche Gedanken haben wie unser KAV man das nicht weiter beeinflussen. 
Bitte vergesst nicht, dass die Anträge nicht einstimmig sondern nur mehrheitlich angenommen wurden. Ob es daran lag, dass die Lrgitimation fehlte ode man die verantwortung scheute weil man nicht informiert war weiß ich nicht es war zumindest knapp aber halt demokratisch erzielt. Nimand hat auf die Bitte des Präsidiums vor der Abstimmung für Pro oder Kontra zu den Anträgen das Wort erhoben.

Gleichwohl gebe ich Euch recht, wenn Ihr die Frage nach dem Willen der Mitglieder stellst.

Man müsste dann natürlich vor jeder Abstimmung beim LAV die Frage stellen in wieweit sich die Vorsitzenden dazu einen Mitgliederbeschluss ihres Vereins besorgt haben und das im Protokoll festhalten.

Der Präsident hat ganz klar gesagt er möchte heute (12.11) eine Entscheidung ja oder nein und wenn das bis 20:00 Uhr dauert.

Die Mitglieder haben entschieden: *Ja* mit Änderungen ich glaube das ist es was wir alle wollten.

Auch wenn einzelne Mails uns schon als "Königsmörder" hinstellen, werde ich meine Meinung, dass wir textliche Änderungen in Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag benötigen nicht ändern. Ich sehe sogar die Gemeinnützigkeit des künftigen Verbandes in Frage gestellt, wenn es keine solchen Änderungen gibt. 

Der Beschluss der MV ist ein *Auftrag* an das Präsidium des LAV Änderungen herbeizuführen, nicht mehr und schon garnicht weniger.

Ich gehe davon aus, das der Alternativvorschlag auf Fusion - nein - danke den selben Zweck haben soll, Frage von wem wird dieser legitimiert. 

Letztlich wird es ein Vorschlag sein der (man möge mir verzeihen) durch "einzelne" Angler eingebracht wird. Besser und gewichtiger ist es doch aber einen solchen Vorschlag, den ich befürworte weil er sehr viel besser auch meine Gedanken zum Ausdruck bringt, unter dem Dach eines Verbandes eingebracht wird. 

Am Ende der Veranstaltung war auch mir klar, dass mit dem Rücktritt vom Peter ein "Erdbeben" ausgelöst wurde, dennoch wie wollt ihr es anders lösen ? 

Hätten beide Entwürfe ohne Einwände beschlossen werden sollen? Wie anders kann man den vorgegebenen Zeitplan ad absurdum führen, wenn nicht durch solche Abstimmungsergebnise. 

In Pankow sieht man das ähnlich, wobei die dortigen Angler eine Fusion generell ablehnen. Leipzig wird vermutlich folgen, Ergebnisse aus Brandenburg und Thüringen sind mir leider noch nicht bekannt.

*Es ist die Zeit die fehlt um vernünftig und in Ruhe darüber reden und entscheiden zu können.*

Was auch für den Alternativvorschlag gilt.


----------



## Piet81 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Moin Badra, 

vielen Dank für die differenzierte Darstellung euer Entscheidung.

Meine Unterstütung und Anerkennung habt ihr auf jeden Fall. Ich selber bin mal auf unsere erste Vereinszusammenkunft nach dem Sommer am komenden Freitag gespannt. Mal schauen, wie die Sportfreunde dort auf die Entwicklung reagieren werden.

Ich hoffe, das wir nun (zumindestens in LSA) die Zeit haben vernünftig über das Thema zu beraten.

Liebe Grüße aus Anhalt

Christian


----------



## Hanns Peter (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Also, um es noch einmal ganz klar und deutlich zu sagen:

Badra hat in seinem Bereich alles richtig gemacht #6

1. Information der Vereinsmitglieder
2. Diskussion und Abstimmung, Beschlussfassung 
3. Antrag an den KAV weitergegeben

Alles weitere lag danach nicht in seiner Hand.

An dem gesamten Vorgang in S-A kann man die grundlegende Bedeutung von Mitnahme und Information der Mitglieder gut aufzeigen.

Satzungsentwurf und Verschmelzungsvertragsentwurf liegen nun schon einige Zeit vor. Durch die beiden Präsidenten (LAV und DAV) wurde um Mitarbeit, Zuarbeit und Diskussion gebeten.

Dieser Aufforderung kamen - wie leider so oft - nur wenige nach.

Meine Fragen nach der Legitimation dienten auch dazu, die anderen Vereinsvorsitzenden und auch die Vereinsmitglieder aufzuwecken. Alle fordern Mitsprache, nur etwas dafür zu tun, ist dann zu viel Arbeit.

Das kann es nicht sein!


----------



## Badra (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

*EILMELDUNG*

*Wie eben aus Präsidiumskreisen zu vernehmen ist, ist der Rücktritt von Präsident Peter Weineck zurückgenommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Brotfisch (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Badra schrieb:


> *EILMELDUNG*
> 
> *Wie eben aus Präsidiumskreisen zu vernehmen ist, ist der Rücktritt von Präsident Peter Weineck zurückgenommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Nur als rechtlicher Hinweis: Eine Rücktrittserklärung mit sofortiger Wirkung kann nur so lange zurückgenommen werden, wie sie die Adressaten (hier die JHV) nicht erreicht hat. Es ist eine "einseitige" Erklärung, die von dem Gremium nur empfangen werden muss, nicht etwa bestätigt, um sofortige Wirksamkeit zu entfalten. Wenn Peter Weineck wieder Präsident sein will, bedarf es einer neuen Wahl durch das satzungsmäßig zuständige Gremium.


----------



## Honeyball (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Hihi, genau damit habe ich von vornherein gerechnet.
Alles andere wäre doch völlig untypisch gewesen.

Die genannte Begründung für seinen Rücktritt war mir schon zu schwammig. Er hätte es damit begründen können, dass seine Eigenmächtigkeit vom 05.10. im Nachhinein nicht die von ihm erwartete Unterstützung gefunden und somit als nicht-legitimiertes Handeln bewertet wurde. 
Dann wäre ein Rücktritt nichts anderes als konsequent.
Leider kennen wir ja genügen Beispiele, wo das nicht-legitimierte Handeln zwar offensichtlich ist, es aber keineswegs auch nur den Ansatz eines Rücktrittsgedanken beim jeweiligen Verantwortlichen gibt, sondern vielmehr noch die Rückendeckung durch ebenso unlegitimierte Seilschaften dahinter....:m
Aber, wie die jüngste Geschichte zeigt: Selbst Berlusconi ist weg vom Fenster! :vik:

Also, nochmal kurz und knapp zusammengefasst.

Eine Woche vorher hat der Präsident des LAV S-A die Zustimmung des Landesverbandes zur Übernahme des DAV durch den VdSF signalisiert
Auf der *danach* statt findenden Versammlung hat die Mehrheit der Delegierten diese Zustimmung aber abgelehnt
Daraufhin verkündet der Präsident adhoc seinen Rücktritt
um nach 2x Schlafen davon wieder zurück zu treten

Und jetzt haben wir quasi zwei Dinge gleichzeitig:
1.) Einen Landesverband, der entgegen der Meinung seiner Delegierten bereits eine Entscheidung pro Übernahme getroffen hatte
2.) Einen dafür Verantwortlichen, dem trotz seines absolut undemokratischen Vorgehens formal juristisch nichts anzuhaben ist, weil er wahrscheinlich sogar legitim befugt war, am 05.11. dermaßen für seinen Landesverband zu entscheiden.

Und auch, wenn es jetzt in Sachsen-Anhalt ein landesweites großes Aufheulen geben wird, ändert dies nichts an diesen beiden Tatsachen. Wäre er zurückgetreten, wie sich das vom menschlichen Anstandsdenken her gehört hätte, wäre zumindest aufgrund der zeitlichen Enge noch seine Entscheidung vom 05.11. anfechtbar gewesen. So aber wird das wohl kaum noch gelingen. :m

Womit sich eines wieder deutlich gezeigt hat: Solange Du in der Machtposition bist, Deinen eigenen Willen durchzusetzen, kann es Dir egal sein, ob Du damit die Meinung derer vertrittst, die dich mal gewählt haben oder nicht. Wenn Du geschickt genug bist, genügend Gras über die Sache wachsen zu lassen, wirst Du sogar wieder gewählt.
Denn die meisten treu blökenden Schafe vergessen lieber ganz schnell, dass sie irgendwann mal das Wolfsfell unterm Pelz ihres Leithammels gesehen haben.
Oder, wei schon George Orwell in "Animal Farm" so schön zum Ausdruck gebracht hat: _"The pigs have more privileges"_


----------



## Honeyball (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nur als rechtlicher Hinweis: Eine Rücktrittserklärung mit sofortiger Wirkung kann nur so lange zurückgenommen werden, wie sie die Adressaten (hier die JHV) nicht erreicht hat. Es ist eine "einseitige" Erklärung, die von dem Gremium nur empfangen werden muss, nicht etwa bestätigt, um sofortige Wirksamkeit zu entfalten. Wenn Peter Weineck wieder Präsident sein will, bedarf es einer neuen Wahl durch das satzungsmäßig zuständige Gremium.



Bleibt also die Frage:
*Ist* er *definitiv* zurückgetreten (und steht das auch genau so im Protokoll), oder hat er nur gesagt, dass er zurücktreten will ???
Wer weiß dies genau?


----------



## Brotfisch (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Wenn der LV am 5.11. verbindlich sein OK zur geplanten Fusion gegeben hat, dann ist die jetzige Entscheidung der JHV ein klares Signal dafür, dass sich die Basis ihr demokratisches Recht nicht nehmen lässt. Das oberste Organ ist die Mitgliederversammlung, nicht der Präsident. Weinecks Rücktritt ist nicht nur wirksam und nicht einseitig rücknehmbar, er ist dann auch konsequent. Denn er hat sich vor der Erklärung gegenüber dem DAV in einer so existenziellen Frage wie der Verbandszugehörigkeit kein Votum seines obersten Organs eingeholt. Das sollte Nachahmern ein Warnsignal sein.


----------



## Brotfisch (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Bleibt also die Frage:
> *Ist* er *definitiv* zurückgetreten (und steht das auch genau so im Protokoll), oder hat er nur gesagt, dass er zurücktreten will ???
> Wer weiß dies genau?



Der AV Kelbra berichtet:

"Bei der heutigen Mitgliederversammlung (MV) erklärte Peter Weineck in  seinem Schlusswort seinen sofortigen Rücktritt, da er mit der  Entscheidung der Mitgliederversammlung (so habe ich es verstanden) seine  bisherige Arbeit in der Frage der angestrebten Fusion des DAV mit dem  VDSF und somit die des Präsidiums herabgewürdigt und somit als nicht  zielführend empfindet."

Wenn es sich so zugetragen hat, dann ist das ziemlich eindeutig.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Also, um es noch einmal ganz klar und deutlich zu sagen:
> 
> Badra hat in seinem Bereich alles richtig gemacht #6
> 
> ...



/sign

Ich hoffe, der Uwe weis (nun), dass es uns NICHT um Vorwürfe ging (ich spreche da auch mal für den Hanns, da ich weis, dass er auch dieser Meinung ist).

Wenn wir Basisangler solche Aktionen machen, dann MÜSSEN die gut ausgeführt sein. Alles andere stellt uns nur in das Licht der Lächerlichkeit - und genau DAS darf nicht passieren.


----------



## Brotfisch (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Die Beiträge hier sind allesamt von der Sorge um das "Wie weiter?" gekennzeichnet. Das zeigt, mit welch hoher Verantwortung hier gearbeitet wird.
Ich muss aber feststellen, dass die aktuelle Situation so nicht entstanden wäre, wenn nicht der vorgegebene Fahrplan zur Fusion so eingerichtet worden wäre, dass er eine demokratische Mitwirkung der Basis erschwert oder verunmöglicht. Sofort nach Veröffentlichung des Fahrplans habe ich genau vor den Risiken gewarnt, die dadurch jetzt eingetreten sind. Die Verantwortung dafür tragen die Urheber des Fahrplans. Jetzt ist es Zeit, umzukehren und einen sauberen Prozess unter ausreichender Beteiligung der Basis aufzusetzen. Der künftige Verband, wenn es denn einen gibt, wird dadurch nicht schlechter, sondern besser.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Die Frage, Thomas, die sich hier aufdrängt, ist eine ganz praktische: wie soll denn die Basis mitreden?

Hat sich darüber mal ernsthaft jemand Gedanken gemacht?

Wie läuft es denn jetzt ab? Von oben wird was vorgelegt und von unten wird es abgelehnt. Und dann? Wird von oben wieder was vorgelegt ... und wieder abgelehnt.

Und warum? *Weil oben Informationen und Wissen um die engeren Zusammenhänge einfließen, die unten gar keiner hat - oder zumindest nicht in dem notwendigen Ausmaß.*

Und stellen wir mal diese Zusammenhänge hinten an und konzentrieren uns nur mal auf solche Dinge, wie eine Satzung:

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass 1% der organisierten Angler aktiv am Prozess mitwirken (wollen). Dann hat man 1000 Angler, die

a) sinnvoll miteinander kommunizieren müssen
b) eine gemeinsame Meinung bilden und artikulieren müssen und
c) als Ergebnis eine machbare Satzung vorlegen müssen

Dass das praktisch nicht umsetzbar ist, dürfte jedem halbwegs intelligenten Menschen einleuchten.

Wir reden hier nicht von einem Fußballverein, der lokal begrenzt aktiv ist, sondern von 1 Million organisierter Angler, die über das gesamte Bundesgebiet verteilt sind.

Wie schwierig solch eine gebündelte Kommunikation ist, habe ich in den letzten Wochen am eigenen Leib erfahren. Wenn ich mein Headset ausetze, um den Gruppencall in Skype zu erwarten, weis mein Weibe, dass für sie der Abend gelaufen ist. Und das jeden Abend und das für mehrere Stunden.

Das bundesweit zu organsieren? No way! Und übers Internet in Form eines Forums o.ä. schon gar nicht - das funktioniert nicht. Solche Entscheidungen kann man nur in persönlichen Gesprächen - im direkten Dialog also - treffen.

Welche Situation haben wir denn jetzt? Wir haben einen Präsi, der einen ganzen Sack voller Informationen hat und auf grund derer eine Entscheidung getroffen hat. Und wir haben die Basis, die diese Infos ganz sicher nicht hat und ebenfalls eine Entscheidung getroffen hat.

Welche Entscheidung ist jetzt die sinnvollere? Die, die auf Fakten, Erfahrungen und Wissen um die Zusammenhänge beruht oder die, die bestenfalls auf Ahnungen aufgebaut ist und sich im schlimmsten Fall ihrer möglichen Konsequenzen gar nicht bewußt ist?

Nochmal: es geht nicht gegen die Basis in SA! Wenn man die Chance jetzt nutzen will, dann MUSS man Alternativen aufzeigen - und zwar Alternativen, die von der breiten Basis auch getragen werden. Und der Prozess, der notwendig ist, eine solche breite Basis zu finden ... ein hartes und langwieriges Stück Arbeit. Das kann ich euch aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.

Es ist natürlich ein leichtes zu sagen "Nö! Mit uns nicht!" ... aber dann bitteschön muss man auch sagen "So! Damit können wir leben und zwar alle gemeinsam!".


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



> sondern von 1 Million organisierter Angler, die über das gesamte Bundesgebiet verteilt sind.


Gerade mal um die 800.000.......


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Die Frage, Thomas, die sich hier aufdrängt, ist eine ganz praktische: wie soll denn die Basis mitreden?
> 
> Hat sich darüber mal ernsthaft jemand Gedanken gemacht?
> 
> Wie läuft es denn jetzt ab? Von oben wird was vorgelegt und von unten wird es abgelehnt. Und dann? Wird von oben wieder was vorgelegt ... und wieder abgelehnt.



Es ist gar nicht so kompliziert, wenn man es vernünftig macht.

Auch wenn ich es schon dutzende Male geschrieben habe.

Zunächst einmal müsen sich ein paar Initiatoren finden (das wären normalerweise die beiden Präsidenten der Verbände), die sich gemeinsam hinsetzen und ganz klar festlegen, wohin das Schiff " einheitlicher Verband" zukünftig steuern soll.

Dazu müssen ganz grundlegende Erklärungen her, welcher angelpolitische Ausrichtung ein gemeinsamer Verband zukünftig verfolgen will. Haben wir schon x-mal durchgekaut.
Und das muss in Beton gegossen und Meßlatte für alle künftigen Aktivitäten sein.

Damit geht man an die Basis, bis in die Vereine. Und die wiederum stimmen dann von "unten" nach "oben" ab, ob sie dieses eiserne Ziel mittragen wollen. 

Ich bin 100%ig sicher, dass, wenn das vernünftig gemacht wird, es ohne Probleme durch alle Gremien geht.

Was dann folgt, ist die Umsetzung. Also die gemeiname Satzung und der Verschmelzungsvertrag. Dieses sind unter der Prämisse der gemeinsam festgelegten angelpolitischen Ausrichtung zu verfassen.

Das zu entwerfen und zu beschließen ist Aufgabe der Verbandsgremien. 

Gescheitert sind bisher alle, aber auch alle, Verhandlungen daran, dass man bei der Erarbeitung der grundsätzlichen Dinge immer wieder in die Detaildiskussion abgeglitten ist.
Das wiederum ist ausschließlich deshalb der Fall, weil es keine klare und fest umrissene Erklärung zur Zukunft der Fusion gibt und weil der gesamte Prozess hinter verschlossenen Türen geführt wurde.

Eine solche Erklärung muss verbindlich niedergeschrieben werden. Nenn es "Verfassung" oder "Vision" oder wie auch immer. Persönliche Versprechungen einzelner Personen sind Schall und Rauch, verschwinden spätestens nach dem Ausscheiden desjenigen aus seinem Amt. 

Dann muss der ganze Prozess zwingend und detailliert öffentlich geführt werden. Man hat doch nichts zu verbergen.

Sowas könnte man, zur Zufriedenheit der Mehrheit der Angler, in knapp einem Jahr durchgeführt haben. 

Es ist dann später Aufgabe der Landesverbände, anhand der "Verfassung" oder " Vision" in Ihren jeweiligen Bundesländern die Detailfragen abzuarbeiten. Natürlich auch wieder unter Einbeziehung der Basis.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Tja Ralle ... nette Idee. Aber du bist alt genug und auch lange genug dabei, um selbst zu wissen, dass das nicht funktionieren kann.

Und warum nicht? Weil du die notwendigen Informationen - in all ihren Ausprägungen und Tragweiten - gar nicht so an die Basis bringen kannst, dass sie dort auch in ihrem Kontext verstanden würden.

Versuch mal einem "normalen" Angler die Tragweite der EU-FFH-Richtlinie begreiflich zu machen. Oder die politischen Verquickungen von Natur- und Artenschutz und Wirtschaft. Gesetzliche Rahmenbedingungen bei der Umsetzung von Bewirtschaftungsbemühungen ... Kommunikation mit Komunen und Entscheidern ... private Interessengruppen ... und und und.

Willst du von Sitzung zu Sitzung, von Vortrag zu Vortrag und wieder zu Sitzungen hetzen, um dir den Wissenstand anzueigenen, der notwendig ist, um einen solchen Kraftakt auch sinnvoll zu stemmen? ich nicht!

Wir Angler sind keine autonome Gruppe, die ihr eigenes Ding machen kann - auch wenn wir das gerne sein würden. Aber so funktioniert das nicht mehr!

Wem aus der kleinen Anglerschaft willst du das Pensum aufbürden, das notwendig ist, die ganzen Zusammenhänge zu überblicken ... und auf denen eine sinnvolle Entscheidung auf zu bauen? Wem Ralle?

Ich hab mir mal ansatzweise erklären lassen, WER und WAS alles an einer schnöden Renaturierung beteiligt ist. Da qualmt einem der Kopf! Und ich will mir nicht vorstellen, wie die Birne raucht, wenn man sich im Kreise von Landes- und Bundespolitik, Naturschutzverbänden, Forst- und Landwirtschaft, Tourismus, ..., bewegen muss, wenn man seine Interessen gewahrt wissen will.

Das soll die kleine Basis stemmen? So blauäugig kannst selbst du nicht sein!


----------



## Dunraven (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Welche Situation haben wir denn jetzt? Wir haben einen Präsi, der einen ganzen Sack voller Informationen hat und auf grund derer eine Entscheidung getroffen hat. Und wir haben die Basis, die diese Infos ganz sicher nicht hat und ebenfalls eine Entscheidung getroffen hat.
> 
> Welche Entscheidung ist jetzt die sinnvollere? Die, die auf Fakten, Erfahrungen und Wissen um die Zusammenhänge beruht oder die, die bestenfalls auf Ahnungen aufgebaut ist und sich im schlimmsten Fall ihrer möglichen Konsequenzen gar nicht bewußt ist?



Da Du nur fragst welche sinnvoller ist, und es damit nicht um die Durchführbarkeit geht, ist die Entscheidung die sinnvollere, die entstanden ist nachdem der mit dem ganzen Sack voll Informationen diese denjenigen mitgeteilt die das höchste Gremium sind. Nachdem deren Fragen und Unklarheiten beseitigt sind, Konsequenzen und Folgen bewusst gemacht wurden und sie dann eben eine Entscheidung getroffen haben bei der sie sich zumindest im groben und ganzen darüber klar waren welche Folgen sie hat. Dann hat der eine eben das Feedback der Masse und braucht keine Angst haben das sie dann Abstimmungen scheitern lassen die wichtig sind, und die Masse muss nicht mehr spekulieren und unterstützt den Kurs in die eine oder andere Richtung. 

Wie gesagt, schwer (bzw, real aktuell wohl gar nicht) durchführbar, aber das wäre das sinnvollste. Denn das es nur Unruhe, Mißverständnisse, Gerüchte und Streit bringt wenn die Masse keine Infos bekommt, das ist doch immer so.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Tja Ralle ... nette Idee. Aber du bist alt genug und auch lange genug dabei, um selbst zu wissen, dass das nicht funktionieren kann.
> 
> Und warum nicht? Weil du die notwendigen Informationen - in all ihren Ausprägungen und Tragweiten - gar nicht so an die Basis bringen kannst, dass sie dort auch in ihrem Kontext verstanden würden.
> 
> ...



Ich bin nicht blauäugig, im Gegenteil.

Du führst ja erneut Detailfragen an. Sowas wie z.B. die FFH-Richtlinie kann und muss nicht an der Basis entschieden werden und muss auch nicht in der Satzung stehen. Konkrete Natur- und Artenschutzdinge gehören in die Landesverbände, lokale in die KFV´s oder gar in den betroffenen Verein. Übergeordnete in den Bund. 
Das da insbesondere ein erhebliches Verbesserungspotential herrscht habe ich auch schon angeführt. Das hat aber alles nix mit der Fusion zu tun. 

Bei einer Fusion geht es ausschließlich darum, dass die fusionierenden Parteien sich einig sind und ein gemeinsames, großes Ziel verfolgen. Gemessen wird an den Aktivitäten, nicht am Ergebnis, sofern dies nicht in der Hand des Verbandes liegt.

So kann man z.B. keinem Verband einen Vorwurf machen, wenn die Gesetzgebung gegen die Angler entscheidet. Das kann man aber dann, wenn der Verband seine Mitwirkungsmöglichkeiten nicht ausgeschöpft, oder entgegen der angelpolitischen Ausrichtung der " Verfassung" gewirkt hat. 

Du machst es viel zu kompliziert.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

@dunraven

Und nun gehen wir mal davon aus, dass eine ganze Reihe von Informationen gar nicht veröffentlicht werden können, da sie Bestandteil wichtiger Verhandlungsprozesse sind oder Bestandteil dynamischer Entwicklungen, die weit über das anglerische hinaus gehen - diese Informationen aber immens wichtig sind, um eine gescheite Entscheidung treffen zu können.

Und nun?

@Ralle

Ok, machen wir es mal einfach:

Der Verband will sich eine Satzung geben, in der sich alle Landes- und Spezialverbände wieder finden und die sie auch im Hinblick auf landesspezifische Gegebenheiten und Entwicklungen unterschreiben können. Ist doch ganz einfach. Dass hier möglicherweise Interessen kollidieren, wenn man über diese nicht Bescheid weis ... who cares. Ist nicht wichtig! Ist ja blos ne olle Satzung. Ein paar hingekritzelte Wörter. Wird schon passen.

Beispiel gefällig? Ursprünglich stand in unserem Entwurf mal sinngemäßg "tritt für Arteinreichtum in den Gewässern ein". Klingt doch gut. Arteinreich ist immer gut. Für jeden was dabei. Hurra!

Tja, und dann folgte ein etwa einstündiger Monolog eines wirklichen Insiders mit fundiertem fachlichen Background. Hanns und mir haben die Ohren geschlackert! Da war von Prädatoren die Rede, von Fischarten, die nicht heimisch sind, aber die heimischen Bestände binnen kürzester Zeit dezimieren könnten. Da war von Verdrängung aufgrund von Futterkonkurenz die Rede ...

Dann haben wir geschrieben "tritt dafür ein, dass Angler die selben Benutzungsrechte haben, wie jeder andere Bürger auch". Auch geil! Jawoll! Wir wollen auch so ungestört ans Wasser, wie jeder Ornitologe - auch Nachts!

Und dann kam aus einer anderen Ecke: "Ja, könnt ihr ja! Auf dafür vorgesehenen Wegen, OHNE Zelt und OHNE Liege, OHNE Stuhl und schon gar nicht im Schilf. Nicht zu zweit oder zu dritt und bitte auch nicht die Ufervegetation niedertrampeln" *******! Wieder zu kurz gedacht.

Ökologisch soll bewirtschaftet werden. Wenigstens da sollten doch unsere Gesprächspartner mit uns konform gehen ... na klar ökologisch! Also nix mit Besatz, sondern im Rahmen der EU-FFH schön nach natürlichem Ertrag geregelt, angepasst an das jeweilige Habitat. Jder fängt jeden Tag seinen Zielfisch? Ökologisch? Geht's euch noch? Wenn der Tümpel kein Zandergewässer ist, dann wird da auch kein zander besetzt. Das, meine Herren, ist ökologisch!

*******! Schon wieder zu kurz gedacht ...

Mann Ralle! An dieser Satzung wird die gesamte Anglerschaft gemessen. Aufgrund dieser Satzung setzen sich Vertreter aller beteiligten Interessengruppen an einen gemeinsamen Tisch. Da reicht eine beschissene Formulierung aus, um von Naturschutzverbänden in der Luft zerrissen zu werden.

Da kann sich ein NABU hinstellen und sagen: "In euere Satzung steht, dass ihr für eine ökologische Bewirtschaftung eintretet. Dann haut jetzt dem LAVB mal kräftig auf die Pfoten. Was der am Ende des jahres macht, ist sinnloses Abkippen aber nicht ökologisch! Und jetzt wollen wir mal sehen, wie verlässlich ihr als Gesprächs- und Verhandlungspartner seit!"

Aber gut ... solche Zusammenhänge muss man ja nicht wissen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Och ja, man kann alles verkomplizieren wenn man will.
.



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @Ralle
> 
> Ok, machen wir es mal einfach:
> 
> ...



Mann Rico,

die Probleme die Du schilderst, existieren. Die kriegst Du mit keiner Satzung dieser Welt weg. Selbstredend muss man aufpassen, dass man sich mit einer Satzung nicht selbst ein Bein stellt.

Aber *vorher* steht sowieso ein Grundsatzpapier. Und das die Satzung nicht zwingend mit der Basis im Detail diskutiert werden kann und muss, hab ich schon geschrieben.
Ist nicht nötig, wenn sie sich am Grundsatzpapier, Verfassung, Vision, oder wie man es nennen mag, ausrichtet.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Mann Ralle! An dieser Satzung wird die gesamte Anglerschaft gemessen. Aufgrund dieser Satzung setzen sich Vertreter aller beteiligten Interessengruppen an einen gemeinsamen Tisch. Da reicht eine beschissene Formulierung aus, um von Naturschutzverbänden in der Luft zerrissen zu werden.
> 
> Da kann sich ein NABU hinstellen und sagen: "In euere Satzung steht, dass ihr für eine ökologische Bewirtschaftung eintretet. Dann haut jetzt dem LAVB mal kräftig auf die Pfoten. Was der am Ende des jahres macht, ist sinnloses Abkippen aber nicht ökologisch! Und jetzt wollen wir mal sehen, wie verlässlich ihr als Gesprächs- und Verhandlungspartner seit!"
> 
> Aber gut ... solche Zusammenhänge muss man ja nicht wissen.



Auch zu Deinem Nachtrag.

Doch, solche Zusammenhänge muss man wissen. Und wenn man sie nicht weiß, holt man sich fachlichen Rat. 

Lasst Euch nicht ins Bockshorn jagen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Nein, Ralle, natürlich bekommst du die Probleme nicht mit einer Satzung geregelt. Aber über diese wirst du an der Problemlösung beteiligt - oder eben auch nicht, wie es leider immer häufiger der Fall ist.

Eine Willenserklärung. Na klar, eine Willenserklärung. Sowas ist immer gut. Die sieht dann in etwas so aus:

"Wir wollen eine geeinte deutsche Anglerschaft, die vor der Politik und den restlichen Interessengruppen mit einer starken Stimme spricht."

Die gibt es so in der Form schon. Alles andere - also differenziertere - muss wohl überlegt sein. Und da sind wir wieder bei dem Punkt, dass dazu Informationen notwendig sind.

Es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Wir machen schwammig und halten uns alle Türen offen oder
2. wir machen ganz präzise

Bei 1. wirst du von keinem Partner ernst genommen, weil nicht kalkulierbar ist, ob du deine Notausgänge auch nutzt, wenn es mal brenzlig wird.
Bei 2. musst du auf jede Silbe achten, die deine Lippen verlässt, um nicht Gefahr zu laufen, in eine Situation zu geraten, deren Auswirkungen du nicht auf dem Schirm hattest.

Wir lassen uns ganz sicher in kein Boxhorn jagen - aber ich gebe offen zu, mitlerweile meine Einstellung zu dem Thema gründlich überdacht und streckenweise auch revidiert zu haben. Und warum? Weil ich mitlerweile ansatzweise eine Anung davon habe, was alles hinter den Kulissen abläuft. Und damit meine ich nicht, Postenpoker in Verbandshinterzimmern, sondern vollkommen normale Verstrickungen aller beteiligten Interessengruppen.

Es gibt Zwänge, die schmecken uns nicht aber die kannst du nicht aufbrechen - weil sonst ein heilloses Durcheinander herrschen würde.

Wir Angler sitzen zunehmend zwischen Baum und Borke. Auf uns prasseln Forderungen und Fingerzeige ein aus Richtungen, die kann der kleine Mann an der Basis nichtmal ansatzweise überblicken. Und ich nehme mich da ganz bewußt nicht aus!

Ich hab mir tagelang Erklärungen zur ökologischen Bewirtschaftung angehört. Da ist mir Angst und Bange geworden - ganz ehrlich! Nichts mit 365 Tage im Jahr angeln gehen und Fische ziehen!

Willst du das aber dem Mann im Verein erklären? Wills du dem erklären, dass er zwar seinen Beitrag zu zahlen hat aber aufgrund höherer Interessen nur noch 50 Tage im Jahr seinem Zander nachstellen darf? Willst du dem Karpfenagler erklären, dass nun Sense ist mit tagelangen Ansitzen, weil die Naturschutzverbände ein Problem damit haben, dass der spätestens nach dem dritten Tag die Ufervegetation dermaßen ruiniert hat, dass die erstmal monatelang Erholung benötigt? Willst du einem Pirschangler erklären, dass ab sofort das Rumkriechen in Schilfgürtlen und bewachsenem Ufer verboten ist, weil er damit Gelege von Wasservögeln stört oder selte Pflanzen nieder trampelt?

Das, lieber Ralle, sind die Probleme, mit denen sich die Großkopferten rumschlagen müssen. Und das sind eben auch die Probleme, die sie der breiten masse erklären müssten, würde sie eben jene in den Willensbildungsprozess mit einbinden wollen.

Zur Aufklärung gehört nämlich nicht nur das Positive, sondern auch das Negative. Und davon gibt es mitlerweile mehr, als uns allen lieb sein dürfte.

Stell dir mal bildlich vor, ein Peter Weineck hätte sich hingestellt und verkündet, dass die übliche Besatzpolitik eben nicht mehr funktioniert, weil sie gegen geletendes Recht verstößt und im Endeffekt massive Einschnitte in der anglerischen Freiheit unumgänglich sein werden.

Dem hättense die Krawatte so eng gezogen, dass dem die Pische in die Hose gelaufen wäre. Sowas kannst du Karl-Heinz im Verein gar nicht verkaufen. Der würde dich fragen, ob du ein Ei am Wandern hast.

Mal allen Ernstes jetzt!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



> Zitat von *wolkenkrieger*
> 
> 
> _
> ...


_


Der Elfenbeinturm, in dem ich als Karpfenangler bis vor wenigen Wochen noch gesessen habe, hat nicht nur bedenkliche Risse in der Fassade bekommen, sondern ist wegen Einsturzgefahr mitlerweile gesperrt worden!

Wenn wir nicht wie die Füchse aufpassen, steuern wir Angler auf eine Zukunft zu, die wir alle definitiv NICHT wollen. Und da ist ein Zerfall des Pools noch das kleinste Übel!

Wir müssen erkennen, dass wir nicht mehr alleine können, sondern nur noch in enger Zusammenarbeit mit allen anderen Interessengruppen. Wenn wir das nicht gebacken bekommen - und entsprechende Einschnitte hinnehmen - sind wir bald aus dem Rennen geworfen.

Und genau hier, exakt hier, liegt der Hase im Pfeffer: Karl-Heinz aus dem Verein will sich nicht einschränken! Er will so wie vor 30 Jahren. Er will sein Krempel in den ollen Golf werfen und ans Wasser seine 100 Plötzen stippen. Er will mit dem ganzen Politikscheiß in Ruhe gelassen werden. Er zahlt seinen Obulus und hat verdammt nochmal das Recht auf seine 100 Plötzen, seine 3 Zander und seinen 40-Pfünder. Täglich! Das verdammte beschissene Jahr lang!

Er will nichts hören von Habitat, Prädatoren und Artenverdrängung. Er will nichts hören von selten Pflanzen unter seinen Anglerstiefeln. Er will nichts hören von gestörten Brutstätten von seltenen Eidechsen in den Steinpackungen von Rhein und Mosel, die er mit seiner Sitzkiepe zerstört. Aber sein Verbandslui bekommt das brühwarm auf den Teller gelegt und kann zusehen, wie er den Arsch aus der Situation wieder rausbekommt und Karl-Heinz seine Interessen wahrt UND auch die der anderen Gruppen.

Interessiert Karl-Heinz alles einen feuchten Pfurz. Fisch muss drin sein ... sonst bekommt sein Vereinsmufti bei der nächsten Wahl nach dem dritten Bier und dem achten Jägermeister mal so richtig die Meinung gegeigt.

Traurig Ralle, aer die bittere Realität.

Und solchen Leuten willst du die Welt erklären, damit sie sich an der Willensbildung beteiligen können? Allen Ernstes? Und wenn nicht, Ralle ... bedeutet das, dass einige wenige sich einen Kopf machen (müssen), um für die Masse Entscheidungen zu treffen.

Die wenigen, können gerne aus der Anglerschaft kommen. Aber das ist nichts anderes, als das, was jetzt auch abläuft: einige wenige haben den notwendigen Durch- und Weitblick und treffen Entscheidungen. Nur die sind jetzt die Drecksäcke, das Verräterpack, das Funkionärsgesochse, die Meschpoke ... wenn's die wenigen engagierten Angler sind, die Einschnitte beschließen müssen ... werden die eben das Verräterpack, die Meschpoke, die Idioten sein ... selbes Kind, anderer Vater!
_


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Sorry, das ist die übliche Angstmache ala VDSF die jeder realen und/oder realistischen Grundlage entbehrt und mit der sich die Funktionäre, die solchen Unfug verbreiten, an der Macht und den Geldtöpfen halten wollen.

Wenn Anglerfunktionäre solchem Unfug zustinmmen, statt die Vorteile der Angler gerade für den Naturschutz - auch und gerade bei Nutzung derselben - herauszustellen, dann braucht die kein Mensch.

Dass man damit schön Kohle abzocken kann, zusätzlich zu dem was man von den Anglern durch die Zwangsorganisation über die Vereine abkassiert, ist ja nun auch nichts Neues..

Die Naturtschützer sollen und dürfen die Natur schützen - für, und nicht gegen die Menschen..

Und Angler sollen, dürfen und müssen Gewässer so bewirtschaften, dass sie - soweit möglich - im Einklang mit dem Naturschutz eine gute Bewirtschaftung zur Nutzung durch den Menschen erlauben.

Und dass das auch in großem Umfange funktioniert, zeigen immer wieder viele Beispiele in ganz Deutschland.

Dass es dazu auch andere, negative Beispiele gibt, ist unbestritten. Sowohl utner Anglern wie Bewirtschaftern gibt es schwarze Schafe. Würde man die bekämpfen statt alle Angler unter Generalverdacht zu stellen, wäre schon viel gewonnen..

Ja, ich weisds, nach jahrzehntelanger schützergeprägter Hirnwäsche braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn nun nicht mal mehr die Basis informiert werden soll oder mitreden, weil sie ja eh keine Ahnung hat...

Und wer hat die Ahnung?

Die unfähigen und selbstsüchtigen Funktionäre, welche sich in ihrem Streit um Posten, Pfründe, Macht, Kohle und persönlicher Eitelkeiten verschleissen?

Dann soll wirklich lieber endlich die Basis, die angebklich eh keine Ahnung hat bestimmen, als die Funktionäre, die nach dieser Ansicht wohl eh schon aufgegeben haben..



> Aus anglerischer Sicht spricht absolut nichts dagegen. Nur geht es eben nicht mehr nur um unsere Sichtweise.


Wenm es de nFunktionärenm i Anglerverbände nniht mehr u, die Sicht der Angler geht, soll kein Angle diese unfähige nLeute dann bezahlen.

Wenn Deine Ansicht stimmen würde, würde es allerhöchste Zeit , diese unfähigen Anglerfeinde dann auch zum Teufel zu jagen oder gleich zu den Tierschutzverbänden..


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Willst du das aber dem Mann im Verein erklären? Wills du dem erklären, dass er zwar seinen Beitrag zu zahlen hat aber aufgrund höherer Interessen nur noch 50 Tage im Jahr seinem Zander nachstellen darf? Willst du dem Karpfenagler erklären, dass nun Sense ist mit tagelangen Ansitzen, weil die Naturschutzverbände ein Problem damit haben, dass der spätestens nach dem dritten Tag die Ufervegetation dermaßen ruiniert hat, dass die erstmal monatelang Erholung benötigt? Willst du einem Pirschangler erklären, dass ab sofort das Rumkriechen in Schilfgürtlen und bewachsenem Ufer verboten ist, weil er damit Gelege von Wasservögeln stört oder selte Pflanzen nieder trampelt?


 
Und genau diese Dinge MUSS man den Anglern knallhart vor Augen führen, denn das ist die Realität. 
Danach darf jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er diesem Hobby weiter nachgehen will.

Was sind denn Deine Befürchtungen, was passiert, wenn man den Leuten reinen Wein einschenkt? Dass sie begreifen, wie die Situation wirklich ist? Das kann ja wohl nicht dein Ernst sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Der Elfenbeinturm, in dem ich als Karpfenangler bis vor wenigen Wochen noch gesessen habe, hat nicht nur bedenkliche Risse in der Fassade bekommen, sondern ist wegen Einsturzgefahr mitlerweile gesperrt worden!
> ...



Rico, wir driften hier völlig ab. 

Noch soviel. Ich bin seit über 30 Jahren im Naturschutz tätig und weiß ziemlich genau, was da passiert und vor sich geht.

Nochmal, lass Dich nicht ins Bockshorn jagen.

Was Du schreibst ist genau die Panikmache vom bösen grünen Mann und von der ungeheuren Komplexität der Zusammenhänge, die natürlich nur ein langjähriger Verbandsfunktionät vollkommen durchblicken kann. 

Ich hab schon mehr als einmal in diversen Themen geschrieben, was notwendig ist um eine für die Angler sinnvolle Fusion zu bewerkstelligen. Auch zum Thema Naturschutz hab ich einiges verfasst.

Ich wiederhole das hier nicht nochmal.

Dass die Besatzpolitik der Vereine eine einzige Katastrophe ist, hab ich auch schon oft genug geschrieben.

Hat alles nix mit der Satzung zu tun und noch weniger mit der " Verfassung". 

Bin jetzt müde, dass auch nochmal zu erklären. 

Macht keinen Sinn mehr.

Ich geh in Holland angeln, sollen die hier hren Mist doch so verzapfen wie sie wollen.

Schnauze voll.

Ende !


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



krickfan schrieb:


> Was sind denn Deine Befürchtungen, was passiert, wenn man den Leuten reinen Wein einschenkt? Dass sie begreifen, wie die Situation wirklich ist?



Nö! Sondern dass wir dann genau das gleiche haben, wie jetzt auch: es wird mit den Füßen getrampelt und nach der Inquisition gerufen. Und am Ende nur noch gemeurmelt, wenn nach praktikablen Lösungen aus der Anglerschaft heraus gefragt wird.

Aber Befürchtungen sind das keine - ganz ehrlich nicht. Nenn es Visionen von mir aus ... aber Befürchtungen ist definitiv das falsche Wort.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Schnauze voll.
> 
> Ende !



Schade Ralle - konstruktive Diskussion sieht anders aus :|


----------



## Dunraven (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @dunraven
> 
> Und nun gehen wir mal davon aus, dass eine ganze Reihe von Informationen gar nicht veröffentlicht werden können, da sie Bestandteil wichtiger Verhandlungsprozesse sind oder Bestandteil dynamischer Entwicklungen, die weit über das anglerische hinaus gehen - diese Informationen aber immens wichtig sind, um eine gescheite Entscheidung treffen zu können.
> 
> Und nun?



Nun hat man eben erboste Angler die einem die Zustimmung für Anträge nicht geben oder für andere Anträge stimmen die dagegen sind. Und die einen nicht wieder wählen.

Das ist ja die Realität. Vermutlich aber weil es ja angeblich alles so kompliziert ist das man nicht einmal die einfachen Sachen zumindest mal erklären kann um zumindest das was möglich ist begreiflich zu machen. 

Das man nicht alles erklären kann weil es zu weit geht, da hast Du recht. Aber eben weil die eh keine Ahnung davon haben betreffen die Sorgen und Nöte das eher nicht sondern Sachen die man auch einfacher erklären kann, zumindest ansatzweise.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Wer als Verband/Funktionär Angler für zu dumm hält, um sie auch nur ansatzweise mitzunehmen, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn sie irgendwann angeekelt davonlaufen...........


----------



## Badra (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

In einem heute geführten Gespräch mit Präsident Peter  Weineck, hat er mich darüber aufgeklärt, das bei mir (und ich füge hinzu  bei dem einen oder anderen auch), ein *falscher Eindruck*  entstanden ist ob seiner Äußerung, dass er für sich Konsequenzen zieht  und dies mit einem Rücktritt gleichgesetzt habe. Dies ist eine  eindeutige *Fehlinterpretation *seiner Worte.  

 Sehr gern und erleichtert habe ich diese erklärenden Worte entgegengenommen und stelle richtig:

*Präsident Peter Weineck ist weiterhin im Amt und gewillt dem LAV mit ganzer Kraft bis zur Neuwahl im März 2012 vorzustehen.*

 Sollte durch meine Information des Rücktritts von  Peter Weineck, ein Schaden für das Amt des Präsidenten oder Peter  Weineck selbst entstanden sein, so möchte ich mich hier in aller Form  dafür entschuldigen.

 Uwe Bernert
Vorsitzender 
AV Kelbra e. V.


----------



## Blauzahn (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Badra schrieb:


> In einem heute geführten Gespräch mit Präsident Peter  Weineck, hat er mich darüber aufgeklärt, das bei mir (und ich füge hinzu  bei dem einen oder anderen auch), ein *falscher Eindruck*  entstanden ist ob seiner Äußerung, dass er für sich Konsequenzen zieht  und dies mit einem Rücktritt gleichgesetzt habe. Dies ist eine  eindeutige *Fehlinterpretation *seiner Worte.
> 
> Sehr gern und erleichtert habe ich diese erklärenden Worte entgegengenommen und stelle richtig:
> 
> ...



Hallo Uwe,
was hat Weineck denn genau in seinem Schlußwort gesagt, dass man es hätte so missverstehen müssen/können ?

Darüber hinaus hat auch schon eure abgestimmte Ablehnung zur Fusion (in vorgelegter Form) dafür gesorgt, dass auch andernorts reagiert wird/wurde.

Nun wartet alles gespannt auf die VDSF Zusammenkunft. |wavey:
Wann war die nochmal?

Meine bescheidene Meinung:
Die Sache geht so aus wie Anfang diesen Jahres....

René


----------



## Hanns Peter (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Hier einmal die offiziellen Statements des LAV Sachsen-Anhalt:

http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/dokumente/Kurzbericht_36_MV.pdf

http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/dokumente/Offener_Brief_des_Praesidiums.pdf


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Hier einmal die offiziellen Statements des LAV Sachsen-Anhalt:
> 
> http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/dokumente/Kurzbericht_36_MV.pdf
> 
> http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/dokumente/Offener_Brief_des_Praesidiums.pdf



Folgende Passage aus dem Kurzbericht bringt es meiner Meinung nach auf den Punkt:

Zitat:
"Weiterhin stellte er heraus, dass in den Vereinen viel über den Zusammenschluss der beiden Verbände diskutiert wird und für viele Mitglieder und Vorstände der Zusammenschluss „problembehaftet“ zu sein scheint. *Dies resultiert auch aus der unterschiedlichen gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung in Ost und West.*
Aber die Probleme für uns Angler werden in Zukunft nicht geringer. Man denke nur an die Wasserkraftwerke, die Kormoranproblematik, die EU-Wasserrahmenrichtlinie sowie an die Herausforderungen des Naturschutzes und des Tierschutzes."

Man muss nur die Wahlergebnisse der Grünen in Ost und West und die Mitgliederzahlen in Natur- und Tierschutzverbänden (prozentual an der Bevölkerung gemessen) anschauen, dann weiß man, wo u.a. die Missverständnisse und Meinungsverschiedenheiten herrühren.

Meine Meinung: Beide Verbände sollten weiterhin parallel existieren. Hier prallen sonst Welten aufeinander und es gibt nix außer jeder Menge Ärger.


----------



## def (15. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Dezember
> 
> *Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich​**DAV-Landesverbandspräsident angeblich zurückgetreten*​
> Irgendwann beginnt jedes Samenkorn zu keimen, irgendwann reisst auch dem geduldigsten Angler der Faden.
> ...




Liebe Angelfreunde von Kelbra!

Wenn ein Schreiben kommt, in dem eine Positionierung des Vereines gefordert, oder besser gesagt, darum gebeten wird, so ist es der falsche Weg, einen Herrn Jarozsch mit einer Rede zu beauftragen, die beleidigend und Verleumdend ist. In dem genannten Schreiben wurden um Vorschläge gebeten, die in die Fusionsverhandlungen mit einfließen sollten. Um mehr ging es nicht. In diesem Fall einen Antrag zu stellen, der die gesamte vorangegangene Arbeit in Frage stellt, scheint mir der falsche Weg. Wären Eure Gedanken, wozu ich sagen muß, es war nicht alles Mist, was ihr bemängelt habt, als Antrag auf Änderung der Verträge formuliert worden, dann hättet ihr 100 % der Stimmen bekommen. Das heißt im Umkehrschluß, ihr tragt derzeit dazu bei, Funktionäre zu beleidigen, Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten und falsche Behauptungen in den Raum zu stellen.
Eure Position ist nicht falsch. Aber der Weg dahin, alles für die Einzelmitglieder zu tun, kann nicht der richtige sein.
Und jetzt findet ein absolutes zurückrudern durch Euch statt. Eins kann ich mit Gewissheit sagen: Der Präsident des LAV Sachsen Anhalt hat Euch gebeten, ihm eure Meinung mitzuteilen und Ihr nehmt es als Anlass, Euch zu profilieren und über den oben genannten Menschen zu vertreten. Leute, geht den richtigen Weg. Die Vereinigung der Dachverbände wird kommen. Ob mit oder ohne Sachsen Anhalt. Mit dieser Einstellung stellt ihr uns auf die viel zitierte Insel. Und eins steht fest, die Nachteile die dann entstehen würden, die will nicht ein Einzelmitglied im Landesverband. Seien es die vergünstigten Karten für Brandenburg oder oder oder. Wenn es Euer Wille ist, Einzelgänger zu werden, so ist es nicht der Wille von 90% der Angler.
Wie gesagt, ich gebe Euch in einigen Dingen Recht. Aber sollten wir nicht den Auftrag erteilen, dies in unseren Sinne zu ändern?
Denkt mal über diese Worte nach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



> Die Vereinigung der Dachverbände wird kommen.


Noch st Polen nicht verloren..

Momentan sieht es eher so aus, als ob es noch einen dritten Verband geben wird, wenn Bayern, Thüringen, Brandenburg und Meckpomm ernst machen werden..

Was unterm Strich für die Angler besser ist als eine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF.

Und nachdem was bisher passiert ist, kann man ja wohl nicht ansatzweise von dem reden, was versprochen wurde:
Gleichberechtigte Fusion auf Augenhöhe ohne Zeitdruck und unter festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte..


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

sehr geehrter def,
" Der Präsident bat die Mitgliederversammlung, durch ihr Votum dem vorliegenden Satzungsentwurf und dem Verschmelzungsvertrag zuzustimmen."
wenn diese zustimmung wirklich gegeben worden wäre, dann wäre das ein freibrief, eben nicht mehr unbedingt bessern zu müssen. ich war nicht dabei, aber ich, wie viele andere angler in s a sicher auch, sehe das so. und wenn man von beleidigung und verleumdung spricht, dann sollte man das wirklich belegen können, da es ansonsten selber verleumdend ist! 
und das es nicht so war, daß erst die mitglieder beteiligt wurden, pro und kontras, vorschläge und inhalte zusammen getragen wurden und erst dann daraus eine satzung und ein vereinigungsentwurf als essenz daraus erarbeitet wurden, das kann ja wohl kaum jemand noch bestreiten. und da es nicht so gehandhabt wurde, bringt eben den faden beigeschmack des gefühles auf scheinbar antidemokratische verfahrensweisen.
und auch andere posts in die richtung, daß viele die zusammenhänge nicht sehen würden, zeigt zumindest mir 2 alternativen, entweder, man hält die "niederen" fußvölker für ja sowieso zu blöd, zusammenhänge zu begreifen oder aber es wurde einfach nicht genug publiziert/ kommuniziert, daß zusammenhänge klar wurden/werden. ( auch das eine form der nichtbeachtung basisorientierter demokratie ) |kopfkrat

was bitte schön hätten sich funktionäre für nen zacken aus der krone gebrochen, wenn man von anfang an gesagt hätte: jungs und mädels, wir wollen einen starken, gemeinsamen verband. welche dinge sollten eurer meinung nach in eine satzung, welche ziele sollten verfolgt werden, welche formen sollte der verband haben... macht vorschläge, wir tragen zusammen und werden euch dann das ergebnis vorlegen zur entscheidung. 
aber nein, man beschließt ohne beteiligung der basis, "verhandelt" und schmeißt der basis dann etwas hin, was man als "ergebnis" versucht zu verkaufen und schnell, schnell durchzupeitschen.
so was kann ich bei der gründung eines kleinen bowlingvereines bringen, aber doch nicht bei der schaffung eines dachverbandes für 750.000 angler!!!


----------



## def (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

@leopard_afrika
Ich behaupte nicht, dass die Entwürfe keinerlei bearbeitung mehr bedürfen. Wie schon erwähnt, sind diese beiden Entwürfe an die Vereine gesandt worden, um eventuelle Änderungen aus Sicht der Basis zu erkennen. Ich schrieb schon einmal, dass einige der geforderten Erläuterungen und Nachbesserungen richtig und wichtig sind. Aber eins steht fest, dass der Weg dorthin nicht sein kann, sich hinzustellen und dem Präsidium vorzuwerfen, dass es vorsätzlich Informationen nicht an die Vereine weitergibt. Dies ist nicht so. Bisher sind alle Unterlagen, die dem Präsidium zur Verfügung standen, auch an die Vereine weitergeleitet worden. Und zwar immer mit der Bitte um Zuarbeit und Meinungen aus den Vereinen. Und da ich bei der MV zugegen war, kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, dass hier Verleumdung und Beleidigungen ausgesprochen worden. Eins steht fest, das Präsidium des LAV hat meiner Meinung nach stets den Kontakt zur Basis gesucht. Und ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass auch in Gesprächen gerne anmerkungen entgegen genommen wurden. Es ist trotz aller Bedenken, der falsche Weg, den gesamten Entwurf abzulehnen. Warum wurde nicht der Antrag gestellt, oder besser gesagt, dem Präsidium der Auftrag erteilt, die genannten Änderungen in den Entwürfen durchzusetzen?
Das hätte für alle, auch für die ewigen Zweifler, der richtige Weg bedeuten können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



> Bisher sind alle Unterlagen, die dem Präsidium zur Verfügung standen, auch an die Vereine weitergeleitet worden.


Das stimmt schlicht nicht - vielleicht an die Verbandsgliederungen, aber kaum an die Vereine. 
Dieses Manko ist aber weder alleine ein Manko des Verbands in S-A noch des DAV, das ist im VDSF meist noch schlimmer.

Und genau das ist das Grundübel dieser Fusion genannten Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF:
*Niemand konnte (oder wollte) bisher den Anglern erklären, was das den Anglern bringen soll und warum es eine Übernahme statt einer wirklichen Fusion sein muss..*

Zumal das (Schein)Argument mit dem Naturschutzverband eh nicht zieht, da bei einer Satzungsänderung eh diese dem Bundesumweltamt vorgelegt werden muss und mit dem bis jetzt vorliegende Satzungsentwurf kaum eine Chance hat, da anerkannt zu werden (Jedermannsrecht, Möglichkeit der Mitbestimmung und Mitwirkung der Einzelmitglieder nur als Stichworte).

Warum die Funktionäre des DAV das dann alles dennoch kritiklos vom VDSF schlucken und sich ebenfall kritiklos vom VDSF schlucken lassen wollen, wird sich mir nie erschliessen, vor allem im Lichte dessen, was einmal den Anglen versprochen wurde:
*Eine gleichberchtigte Fusion ohne Zeitdruck unter festschreiben der wichtigen angelpolitischen Punkte und Ziele...*

Wenn dies alles schon nicht mehr gilt, stellt sich dann doch nur die Frage, wo und wann werden die Angler wieder von DAV-Funktionären verraten (nachdem der VDSF und dessen Funktionäre die Angler schon seit Jahrzehnten verrät)? 

Welche öffentlich gegebenen Versprechen werden auch nicht gehalten?

Welche wichtigen angelpolitischen Punkte werden noch aufgegeben?

Und das alles wofür?

Was hat der einzelne Angler davon?

In diesem Lichte betrachet ist die Reaktion der Delegierten in S-A die einzig ehrenhafte und für auch Angler nachvollziehbare......

Das bisherige Handeln des DAV-Bund sowie der Landesverbände und deren Funktionäre dagegen ist in meinen Augen für die Angler nicht tragbar.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> wenn man von anfang an gesagt hätte: jungs und mädels, wir wollen einen starken, gemeinsamen verband. welche dinge sollten eurer meinung nach in eine satzung, welche ziele sollten verfolgt werden, welche formen sollte der verband haben... macht vorschläge, wir tragen zusammen und werden euch dann das ergebnis vorlegen zur entscheidung.



Mach doch mal einen praktischen - also einen wirklich praktikablen - Vorschlag, wie sowas bei mehreren Tausend Vereinen funkionieren soll!

Oder anders herum: zeig mir doch mal ähnlich starke Verbände (NABU und BUND haben in etwa jeweils 400.000 bis 450.000 Mitglieder, Gewerkschaften liegen in etwa bei dem Mitgliederaufkommen, ...), bei denen genau DAS praktiziert wird, was nicht nur von dir gefordert wird.

Oder sind die alle nicht demokratisch?

Labert doch nicht einfach alle nur rum, sondern macht doch mal wirklich konkrete Vorschläge!

Und nein, ich weis keinen praktikablen Weg - meine Überlegungen scheitern alle an der fehlenden Vernetzung, an den teilweise zutiefst unterschiedlichen Interessen und an ganz simplen technischen Hürden.

Von der benötigten Manpower mal ganz zuschweigen!

Aber ich bin ja auch nicht das Maß aller Dinge ... vielleicht bin ich wirklich nur dumm, verblendet und mit Sand in den Augen geschlagen ... wer weis?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



> Mach doch mal einen praktischen - also einen wirklich praktikablen - Vorschlag, wie sowas bei mehreren Tausend Vereinen funkionieren soll!



Da dies von den Funktionären und Verbandsgliederungen (DAV wie VDSF) nicht gewollt ist, die Angler mit einzubeziehen, brauchts dazu auch keine Vorschläge. 

Selbstverständlich ist sowas möglich.

Und das muss sich ja auch nicht auf jede Kleinigkeit beziehen, aber zumindest auf die große Linie bei einer so existentiell wichtigen Sache wie der Übernahme des einen Verbandes in den anderen..

Selbst die FDP muss das machen, weil sie wenigstens satzungsgemäß die Möglichkeit dazu bietet.

Auch wenn da deren Parteiführung mit Sicherheit nicht glücklich darüber ist, dass jetzt die Mitglieder eine Abstimmung zum Verhalten in Europa erzwungen haben...


Muss man aber Funktionäre glücklich machen?

Oder sollten die Funktionäe nicht vielleicht in unseren Verbänden endlich anfangen, Angler glücklich zu machen?


----------



## Brotfisch (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Nach Kräften wird hier gestritten, ob eine Einzelinitiative gut war oder nicht. On top wird dann auch noch gleich einem Antragsteller vorgeworfen, er würde einen ganzen Landesverband isolieren. Das, mit Verlaub, können nur die anderen Landes- und Dachverbände tun - und wenn sie sich nicht entblödeten, das zu tun, dann würden sie die Angler in Haftung nehmen für "unbotmäßiges" Verhalten eines LV-Gremiums. Na, schönen Dank. Und wenn man kritisch sein darf, aber seine Kritik nicht äußern soll, schon gleich keine eigenen Mehrheiten suchen und finden darf, dann ist das in meinen Augen ziemlich pervers. Umgekehrt wird ein Watstiefel draus: Die Dachverbände wollen mit der Fusion eine wesentliche Veränderung des Status quo. Dafür haben sie zunächst kein Mandat. Also müssen sie sich Mehrheiten besorgen. Dafür müssen Sie *informieren, argumentieren und überzeugen*. Das genau tun sie nicht. Es wird schlicht behauptet, alles wird gut respektive "nicht schlechter", also stimmt gefälligst zu. So wird das nicht länger funktionieren, da hat sich auch unsere Welt geändert. Die Dachverbände sind jetzt vorleistungspflichtig, sonst bleibt alles unfusioniert wie es ist - und damit basta. Die Zeit der Blankoschecks ist vorbei, zu viel Vertrauensvorschuss verspielt. Niemand ist hier gezwungen, für etwas seine Hand zu heben, das er mit guten fachlichen Argumenten ablehnt. Und wenn deswegen zwanzig Präsidenten zurücktreten oder nicht zurücktreten, ist das auch egal.

Der Diskussion offenbar überdrüssig ruft Wolkenkrieger nach konkreten Vorschlägen. Recht so! Ich mache mal einen kleinen Anfang: Wir sollten einen Internet-Angelverein gründen, der beiden Verbänden beitritt und dann den Marsch durch die Institutionen beginnen. Ich freue mich bereits auf das erste eVoting.



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Mach doch mal einen praktischen - also einen wirklich praktikablen - Vorschlag, wie sowas bei mehreren Tausend Vereinen funkionieren soll!
> 
> Oder anders herum: zeig mir doch mal ähnlich starke Verbände (NABU und BUND haben in etwa jeweils 400.000 bis 450.000 Mitglieder, Gewerkschaften liegen in etwa bei dem Mitgliederaufkommen, ...), bei denen genau DAS praktiziert wird, was nicht nur von dir gefordert wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

praktikabel? weiß ich nicht, aber zumindest möglich:
man hätte vor langer zeit eine broschüre erstellen können ( ohne hochglanz, ohne chi-chi, einfach nur auf recyclingpapier) mit einer umfrage. " wir wollen einen bundeseinheitlichen verband gründen, der uns organisierte und auch unorganisierte angler nach aussen hin vertritt, sowohl auf bundes- wie auch auf europaebene. hierzu ist es uns *wichtig*, eure meinung dazu zu hören und die interessen/ziele/ansichten der *mehrheit *unserer mitglieder zu erkennen und in den bildungsprozess des neuen verbandes *einfließen zu lassen*. " dann fragen zu gewässerpools, umgang mit beiträgen, funktionären, stimmenverteilungen, umweltschutzmaßnahmen, hegeplänen, mitbestimmungsrechten beim besatz... ,ner rubrik: eigene vorschläge und zum schluß die bitte, sich rege zu beteiligen. das ganze in hoher stückzahl an alle vereine und an tackledealer, um auch unorganisierte angler und abtrünnige wie mich zu erreichen. 3-6 monate ausfüllzeit und dann auswertung durch z.b. studenten im rahmen einer studienarbeit. ( statistik, demografie, demokratie im alltag, um nur stichpunkte zu nennen) dazu brauche ich kein "netzwerk", das größer ist oder anders ist als das, was es bei verbandswahlen sowieso schon gibt! dazu brauche ich ne druckerei, das ganz normale verteilernetz von zeitschriften, verbandsmitteilungen u.ä. und ein paar, die das ganze sammeln und mit dem selben verteilernetz zurücksenden! ( kein wkw, kein faxenbook, kein anglerboard, kein headset  ) (zumal ich angler kenne, die kennen rute, rolle, sehne usw., wissen, daß die fische an einen haken beißen und nicht an eine hacke  , die aber keine ahnung von computer haben!) und wer sich dann nicht beteiligt, ist selber schuld. aber ich kenne eben sehr, sehr viele organisierte mitglieder, die haben von satzungsentwurf u.ä. nie was erfahren, hatten aushänge nur wenige h vor mitgliederversammlungen und hatten vor allem eines nicht; meinungs- oder gar mitbestimmungsrechte! #q


----------



## Brotfisch (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



def schrieb:


> @leopard_afrika
> Ich behaupte nicht, dass die Entwürfe keinerlei bearbeitung mehr bedürfen. Wie schon erwähnt, sind diese beiden Entwürfe an die Vereine gesandt worden, um eventuelle Änderungen aus Sicht der Basis zu erkennen. Ich schrieb schon einmal, dass einige der geforderten Erläuterungen und Nachbesserungen richtig und wichtig sind. Aber eins steht fest, dass der Weg dorthin nicht sein kann, sich hinzustellen und dem Präsidium vorzuwerfen, dass es vorsätzlich Informationen nicht an die Vereine weitergibt. Dies ist nicht so. Bisher sind alle Unterlagen, die dem Präsidium zur Verfügung standen, auch an die Vereine weitergeleitet worden. Und zwar immer mit der Bitte um Zuarbeit und Meinungen aus den Vereinen. Und da ich bei der MV zugegen war, kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, dass hier Verleumdung und Beleidigungen ausgesprochen worden. Eins steht fest, das Präsidium des LAV hat meiner Meinung nach stets den Kontakt zur Basis gesucht. Und ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass auch in Gesprächen gerne anmerkungen entgegen genommen wurden. Es ist trotz aller Bedenken, der falsche Weg, den gesamten Entwurf abzulehnen. Warum wurde nicht der Antrag gestellt, oder besser gesagt, dem Präsidium der Auftrag erteilt, die genannten Änderungen in den Entwürfen durchzusetzen?
> Das hätte für alle, auch für die ewigen Zweifler, der richtige Weg bedeuten können.



Ohne auf Einzelheiten eingehen zu wollen: Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag stehen fertig vor den Gremien, die Zeitfenster für Verbesserungsvorschläge sind so extrem gering bemessen, dass das fachlich nicht zu bearbeiten ist, ein Signal, dass auf Bundesebene weiter an der Verbesserung der Dokumente gearbeitet wird oder auch nur ein geordnetes Verfahren dafür existiert nicht, aber in knapp einem Jahr soll der Fusionspräsident gewählt werden. Statt Information gibt es Propaganda. Das ist in meinen Augen nicht der Moment der Kritik an denjenigen, die die Verträge mangelhaft finden und Nachbesserungen wünschen, zumal die Fristen dafür abgelaufen sind.
Du selbst hälst die Verträge für "bearbeitungsbedürftig". Sie sind es, weil von Grund auf ein überlebtes System einfach unverändert fortgeschrieben werden soll. Aber in welchem Verfahren, bitteschön, sollen denn die Änderungen, wenn sie dann eingearbeitet würden, zur Abstimmung in den Verbänden und Vereinen gestellt werden? Wann soll das passieren? Möchtest Du von Dezember bis zum nächsten Spätsommer Sonderhauptversammlungen durchführen? Warum ist Deiner Meinung nach die Verhandlungskommission aufgelöst worden, deren Aufgaben sich die Präsidenten als Chefsache "an Land gezogen" haben? Vielleicht bist Du der Auffassung, dass sie das taten, damit die Fusion nicht mehr so viel Arbeit macht - und da kannst Du sogar Recht haben. Aber eine Fusion muss, wenn etwas Gutes dabei rauskommen soll, Arbeit machen! Den Murx, den wir haben, brauchen wir nicht nochmal zu wählen!


----------



## Brotfisch (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> praktikabel? weiß ich nicht, aber zumindest möglich:
> man hätte vor langer zeit eine broschüre erstellen können ( ohne hochglanz, ohne chi-chi, einfach nur auf recyclingpapier) mit einer umfrage. " wir wollen einen bundeseinheitlichen verband gründen, der uns organisierte und auch unorganisierte angler nach aussen hin vertritt, sowohl auf bundes- wie auch auf europaebene. hierzu ist es uns *wichtig*, eure meinung dazu zu hören und die interessen/ziele/ansichten der *mehrheit *unserer mitglieder zu erkennen und in den bildungsprozess des neuen verbandes *einfließen zu lassen*. " dann fragen zu gewässerpools, umgang mit beiträgen, funktionären, stimmenverteilungen, umweltschutzmaßnahmen, hegeplänen, mitbestimmungsrechten beim besatz... ,ner rubrik: eigene vorschläge und zum schluß die bitte, sich rege zu beteiligen. das ganze in hoher stückzahl an alle vereine und an tackledealer, um auch unorganisierte angler und abtrünnige wie mich zu erreichen. 3-6 monate ausfüllzeit und dann auswertung durch z.b. studenten im rahmen einer studienarbeit. ( statistik, demografie, demokratie im alltag, um nur stichpunkte zu nennen) dazu brauche ich kein "netzwerk", das größer ist oder anders ist als das, was es bei verbandswahlen sowieso schon gibt! dazu brauche ich ne druckerei, das ganz normale verteilernetz von zeitschriften, verbandsmitteilungen u.ä. und ein paar, die das ganze sammeln und mit dem selben verteilernetz zurücksenden! ( kein wkw, kein faxenbook, kein anglerboard, kein headset  ) (zumal ich angler kenne, die kennen rute, rolle, sehne usw., wissen, daß die fische an einen haken beißen und nicht an eine hacke  , die aber keine ahnung von computer haben!) und wer sich dann nicht beteiligt, ist selber schuld. aber ich kenne eben sehr, sehr viele organisierte mitglieder, die haben von satzungsentwurf u.ä. nie was erfahren, hatten aushänge nur wenige h vor mitgliederversammlungen und hatten vor allem eines nicht; meinungs- oder gar mitbestimmungsrechte! #q


Prinzipiell ein guter Vorschlag. Wäre schön gewesen, wenn man den Fusionsprozess so oder ähnlich begonnen hätte, aber man wäre ja schon froh, wenn Vergleichbares langsam mal nachgeholt würde.
Der Hinweis auf die Angler, die einfach nur angeln wollen, ist allerdings nicht neu. Es gibt überall Leute, die gehen zu keiner Wahl. Das ist normal. Die sind aber weder dafür noch dagegen - und vielleicht kann man den einen oder anderen aktivieren. Wichtig ist nur, dass sich Mehrheiten bilden - und Sachsen-Anhalt hat gezeigt, dass sich auch Mehrheiten gegen den verordneten Mainstream des Präsidialwillens bilden lassen.

Eins noch: Alle Mitglieder haben Meinungs- und Mitbestimmungsrechte. Eine andere Frage ist, ob sie sie nutzen. Schlecht oder nicht informierte Mitglieder neigen dazu, ihre Rechte nicht zu nutzen. Deswegen besteht eine Pflicht zur Information durch die Verbände und Vereine. Wer die vorsätzlich verletzt, setzt darauf, dass die Basis ihre Rechte schon nicht wahrnehmen wird.


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

ich meinte nicht die angler, die nur angeln wollen, ich meinte angler, die ihren verein sehr wohl kennen, die im gegensatz zu manchem funktionär an jedem arbeitseinsatz teilnehmen, die aber keinen computer haben und noch nichts von einem "netzwerk" gehört haben!!!
ansonsten sollte es dann vlt. doch noch einen 4. dachverband geben, den computerangelnetzwerkverband. ;-)


----------



## Brotfisch (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ich meinte nicht die angler, die nur angeln wollen, ich meinte angler, die ihren verein sehr wohl kennen, die im gegensatz zu manchem funktionär an jedem arbeitseinsatz teilnehmen, die aber keinen computer haben und noch nichts von einem "netzwerk" gehört haben!!!
> ansonsten sollte es dann vlt. doch noch einen 4. dachverband geben, den computerangelnetzwerkverband. ;-)



Hast ja Recht. Mein Vater wählt die Piratenpartei deswegen nicht, weil sein Internetzugang nicht funktioniert ;-) Deswegen müssen wir auch über das Netz hinaus sichtbar werden. Es gibt aber auch ein Faktor Zeit: Die Netzlosen werden immer älter, passiver und weniger - und damit wirkungsloser. Auch unter Anglern gehört die Zukunft zwangsläufig den Vernetzten.

Deine Forderung nach einem Computerangelnetzwerkverband unterstütze ich deswegen sehr. Und habe dafür auch schon einige Ideen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Gerade kam in den Nachrichten, dass Monti die neue italienische Regierung nur mit Fachleuten, ohne einen einzigen Politiker, besetzt hat.

Ist das nicht ein reizvoller Gedanke, in den Verbänden die Funktionäre auszuschalten und durch Fachleute zu ersetzen??..

Wenns die große Politik schon vormacht............


----------



## ivo (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Die Anhaltiner haben das einzig richtige gemacht. Sie haben die Notbremse gezogen!

Was wäre denn mit den Vorschlägen passiert? Nichts. Man hätte das meiste Achselzuckend abgetan. Nach dem Motto, dafür gibt es keinen Konsens und wir müssen Zugeständnisse machen, sonst keine Fusion. Gerade da liegt aber die Gefahr. Die Präsidien haben sich nie die Mühe gemacht sich richtig einzusetzen. Jetzt ist zumindest Sachsen-Anhalt gezwungen etwas zu liefern was den Wünschen und Erwartungen der Basis entspricht. Das heißt natürlich man wird bei den Verhandlungen unbequem. Es ist schon schlimm wenn versucht wird diejenigen zu diskreditieren die Vorbehalte haben, nur um einer "Fusion" den Weg zu ebenen.

Da def sich ja dafür einzusetzen scheint sollte er auch erklären können warum den diese Übernahme sein muss. Aber bitte nicht wieder die alte Leier von der einen Stimme. Das Märchen glauben auch nur die, die keine Ahnung haben. Wo ist den die Liste mit den Vorteilen eines Bundesverbandes? Wo die klar definierten Ziele und wie man sie erreichen will? Es fehlt an allem. Nun def ich bin gespannt auf die Antworten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



> Wo ist den die Liste mit den Vorteilen eines Bundesverbandes? Wo die klar definierten Ziele und wie man sie erreichen will? Es fehlt an allem.


Ach Gottchen, darauf warten wir Angler doch schon seit Jahren - woher sollen da jetzt die Antworten kommen?

Wie oft wurde deswegen schon gefragt...

Und dann kam immer "Übernahme, weil nur so der VDSF den Status als Naturschutzverband behält"..

Was faktisch einfach falsch ist, da nach einer Satzungsänderung dieser Status auch erst wieder vom Bundesumweltamt bestätigt werden muss und nicht automatisch weiter gilt - auch nicht nach einer Übernahme des DAV und mit dann neuem Namen.

Und es nach den Geboten für Naturschutzverbände aus Brüssel des Jedermannrechtes sowie der zwangsweise vorgeschriebenen Beteiligungsmöglichkeit der einzelnen Leute in so einem Verband das eher unwahrscheinlich ist, dass dies mit dem vorliegenden Satzungsentwurf möglich ist.

Nicht wegen Naturschutzgründen!!

Sondern weil diese Satzung den zwingend notwendigen Möglichkeiten zur Einzelmitgliedschaft und der demokratischen Beteiligung des Einzelnen nicht ausreichend Rechnung trägt.

Vielsagend in meinen Augen.....


----------



## norge_klaus (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Mit großem Interesse verfolge ich die Diskussion. Als Mitglied des DAV (Eintritt 1980 / 11 Lebensjahr) konnte ich die Entwicklung im KAV Wittenberg (Sa.-Anh.) über viele Jahre hinweg verfolgen. 
Selbst in meinem kleinen Ortsverein, hat sich vieles so entwickelt, wie es in den VDSF Vereinen üblich ist. Kleinstaaterei ! Deshalb habe ich mich, natürlich auch mit dem Umzug in 2005 nach Hessen verbunden, langsam aus dem Vereinsleben und der Angelei in unseren heimischen Seen und Flüssen zurückgezogen.
Norwegen und Big-Game sind für mich jetzt spannender als die überregulierte Angelei in Deutschland.
Tight Lines
Norge_Klaus


----------



## Blauzahn (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



ivo schrieb:


> Wo ist den die *Liste mit den Vorteilen* eines Bundesverbandes? Wo die klar definierten Ziele und wie man sie erreichen will? Es fehlt an allem. Nun def ich bin gespannt auf die Antworten.



Die gibt es schlichtweg nicht, sondern die Argumentation (siehe Positionspapier unseres LV's) baut darauf auf, dass es nicht so schlimm kommen würde, wie die Kritiker der Fusion, angeblich haltlos, in die Welt posaunen.
Substanz sieht für mich anders aus..

René

PS:
Ivo... wenn du dein Postfach leeren würdest, bekämst du u.U. auch eine Antwort auf deine Frage #h


----------



## Badra (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



def schrieb:


> @leopard_afrika
> Ich behaupte nicht, dass die Entwürfe keinerlei bearbeitung mehr bedürfen. Wie schon erwähnt, sind diese beiden Entwürfe an die Vereine gesandt worden, um eventuelle Änderungen aus Sicht der Basis zu erkennen. Ich schrieb schon einmal, dass einige der geforderten Erläuterungen und Nachbesserungen richtig und wichtig sind. Aber eins steht fest, dass der Weg dorthin nicht sein kann, sich hinzustellen und dem Präsidium vorzuwerfen, dass es vorsätzlich Informationen nicht an die Vereine weitergibt. Dies ist nicht so. Bisher sind alle Unterlagen, die dem Präsidium zur Verfügung standen, auch an die Vereine weitergeleitet worden. Und zwar immer mit der Bitte um Zuarbeit und Meinungen aus den Vereinen. Und da ich bei der MV zugegen war, kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, dass hier Verleumdung und Beleidigungen ausgesprochen worden. Eins steht fest, das Präsidium des LAV hat meiner Meinung nach stets den Kontakt zur Basis gesucht. Und ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass auch in Gesprächen gerne anmerkungen entgegen genommen wurden. Es ist trotz aller Bedenken, der falsche Weg, den gesamten Entwurf abzulehnen. Warum wurde nicht der Antrag gestellt, oder besser gesagt, dem Präsidium der Auftrag erteilt, die genannten Änderungen in den Entwürfen durchzusetzen?
> Das hätte für alle, auch für die ewigen Zweifler, der richtige Weg bedeuten können.



Def ich glaube wir kennen uns und ich warte auch immer noch auf eine Mail, aber zur Sache

Anträge zur MV

Was kannst Du davon widerlegen? 

Hast Du Entwurf der Satzung der 12er Kommission gesehen oder vorliegen dann stell ihn doch mal in das Netz.
Warum ist auf der Seite des LAV erst jetzt ein Offener Brief des Präsidenten zur Thematik zu finden was is mit September Oktober?

Wenn der Zeitplan für dich ausreichend ist, dann ist doch das auch OK. Und wenn es Deine Meinung ist, dass nach Annahme der vorgelegten Entwürfe zur MV noch etwas von selbst seitens des LAV geändert würde (auf Grund welcher Veranlassung, ist ja von den Mitgliedern so für gut befunden), dann ist das auch in Ordnung.

Offentsichtlich verfügst du über andere Informationen als der KAV Sangerhausen und es ist schade, dass Du uns nicht daran teilhaben lässt.

Ich bin ja für alle auch für gegenteilige Auffassungen offen aber was wurde konkret falsch gemacht.
Die Anträge beinhalten dass die Entwürfe in der *jetzigen *Form abzulehnen sind (Schreiben vom 19.10.) und diese wurde begründet diese und der Beschluss der MV stellen widerum einen *Arbeitsauftrag *an das Präsidium dar. MEHR NICHT.

*Frage: Welche Ergebnisse sind dir vom 5.11 bekannt?* Wurde hier bereits eine Änderung herbeigeführt und wenn Ja welche und warum wissen wir nichts davon? Evtl. habe ich ja da was verpasst, aber ich hatte danach gefragt (erinnerst Du Dich?)

Wenn Du mit einigen Passagen einverstanden bist, hast Du ja jetzt die Möglichkeit das zu formulieren und dem LAV zuzusenden. 

Im Übrigen sollte auch mal erwäht werden das der KAV der einzige war der überhaupt einen Antrag zur Beschlussfassung gestellt hat. 

Im Weiteren muss ich dann schon fragen warum Du  nicht nach Aufforderung durch das Tagespräsidium gegen die Anträge gesprochen hast.

Ich habe einen Fehler gemacht mit der Annahme des Rücktritts und habe mich auch dafür entschuldigt, aber uns zu unterstellen wir wären gegen die Fusion ist schon ....

Wenn Du ein Problem mit dem KAV Vorsitzenden hast solltest Du das mit ihm auch persönlich klären. Das gehört nun wirklich nich hierher.

Also bleib schön geschmeidig und bitte trage zur Lösung der angesprochenen Probleme auf sachlich Art bei. Siehe auch meine Mail


----------



## norge_klaus (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Die Meinungen, die hier im Forum ausgetauscht werden, halte ich für die Meinungen einiger Weniger, die sich mit diesem Thema befassen.
Meinen die Boardies, die sich an dieser Diskussion beteiligen, dass auch nur ein Bruchteil der betroffenen Vereinsmitglieder überblickt worum es geht bzw. überhaupt Kenntnis davon hat ?
In den kleinen Vereinen befasst man sich eher mit Themen, wie der Verschaukelung durch die direkt vorgesetzten Verbandsgremien und dem dort eingezogenen, lockeren Umgang mit Finanzen/Vereinsvermögen.


----------



## def (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Jetzt sind wir bei den Demokratischen Grundsätzen, die beachtet werden müßen. Ich setzte mich nicht für eine Übernahme ein. Sondern mein Anliegen ist, dass wir als Angler uns durch Funktionäre lächerlich machen dürfen, die mit gespaltener Zunge reden. Siehe den KAV Sangerhausen. Erst schaumschlagen, und nun immer wieder der Verweis auf die jetzige Fassung. Genau das ist es. Die jetzige Fassung muß geändert werden. Wie aber soll es geschehen, wenn nur Gegenwehr und schlechte Argumente gebracht werden. Diese führen unweigerlich zu weiteren Verunsicherungen unter unseren Mitgliedern.
Ein steht mal fest: Unterlagen und Positionierungen sind immer und an jeden einzelnen Verein fristgerecht versandt worden. Falsche Behauptungen, dies währe nicht geschehen, sind einfach durch Unwissenheit in den Raum gestellt. Wenn von den Vereinsfunktionären, die jetzt die meisten Wellen schlagen, nicht an die Einzelmitglieder gegeben wurden, so liegt der Fehler nicht am Präsidium. 
Um hier auch noch mit einer Sache mal etwas Klar zustellen: Die Anerkennung zum anerkannten Naturschutzverein bedarf es nach einer Fusion eines neuen Antrages bei der zuständigen Naturschutzbehörde. Dies kann nicht in einem Vertrag geregelt werden  ohne die zuständige Behörde mit einzubeziehen.
Mir geht es einfach darum, dass es einen besseren Weg gibt, als den, andere  denen vor drei Jahren ein Votum gegeben wurde, jetzt hinzustellen, sie würden ihre Arbeit nicht machen.
Sicher, ein solch eng gesteckter Zeitplan ist nicht unbedingt der richtige Weg. Aber auch hier sind Aufträge an die Verantwortlichen und gewählten zu erteilen. Warum wurde dies nicht von Anfang an so gemacht? 
Wie ich schon immer sage, an den Entwürfen ist einiges nachzubessern. Dann lasst uns einen Weg finden. 
Nun nochmal die Definition für den Begriff Fusion:
 = Verschmelzung

Unter einer Fusion versteht man die rechtliche und wirtschaftliche Vereinigung zweier oder mehrerer zuvor selbstständiger Unternehmen. Eine Fusion kann durch die Aufnahme einer Unternehmung oder durch eine Neubildung durchgeführt werden.

Wir rede hier ständig von Übernahme. Sicher hat es den Anschein und wird auch rechtlich so genannt.
Aber für alle:
Eine Fusion heißt alles in einen Topf werfen, kräftig umrühren und was neues daraus formen.

Und mal ehrlich, was wird weiter geschehen?
Nehmen wir mal an, dass Sachsen Anhalt und von mir aus noch ein oder zwei andere Landesverbände, dieser Fusion nicht zustimmen.
Diese Verbände stehen einsam da. Sämtliche bisherigen Vergünstigungen für die Mitglieder entfallen. Und dann?
Auch die These, dass es einen dritten Dachverband geben wird, sehe ich nicht so. Die drei Verbände, die dass in den Raum geworfen haben, sind zum großen Teil mit dem groben Rahmen einverstanden.

Also bleibt nur das Fazit: Legt Eure ganze Kraft da rein, die vorhandenen Unklarheiten zu beseitigen. Es ist ein Entwurf, bei dem bis Oktober 2012 Änderungen eingebracht werden können.
Dies wäre der richtige Weg.
Und vor allem sollte endlich von dem Konflikt OST WEST weggegangen werden. Wollen wir dies noch unseren Kindern und Enkeln vorleben? Sicher gibt es viele unterschiedliche Meinungen. Jetzt ist es die Kunst, diese vielen Meinungen unter einen Hut zu bringen.

Dies sollte die Aufgabe sein.


----------



## Gunnar. (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Nabend,


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein reizvoller Gedanke, in den Verbänden die Funktionäre auszuschalten und durch Fachleute zu ersetzen??..


 
Du meinst ,..........so richtige Angler??......... So richtige Angler  auf Höhe der Zeit??

Haste schonmal ne weiße Krähe gesehen??


----------



## ivo (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

def, meine Frage wurde damit nicht beantwortet! Und wenn es so ist mit den Naturschutzverband, warum tritt dann der VDSF nicht dem DAV bei?


----------



## def (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

@badra
Nein, ich verwehre mich dagegen, Dich zu kennen. Auch hatten wir meines Wissens nach keinen Kontakt per MAil.
Mir geht es darum, dass es andere Wege gibt, als den den Ihr bestritten habt. Eure Argumente, und dies habe ich immer gesagt, sind in Teilen richtig. 
Aber sollten wir nicht gute Diskussionen führen, statt sich nur verwehren?


----------



## def (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Ergebnisse vom 05.11.11 sind mir genauso bekannt, wie Dir. Aber ich halte Dich für so Intelligent, dass Du weißt, dass diese Unterlagen erst noch eingehen werden. Siehe hier die Fristen, die zur Erstellung eines Protokolls vorgegeben werden.

Und noch was. Mit Euren Vorsitzenden kann man kein Gespräch führen. Diese Erfahrungen durfte ich machen. Andere Meinungen lässt er nicht zu. LEIDER


----------



## ivo (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

def, erklär doch mal bitte wo sich Sangerhausen verwehrt? Es wurde lediglich festgestellt und beschlossen, dass die vorliegenden Dokumente unannehmbar sind. Der Arbeitsauftrag der sich daraus für das Präsidium ergibt ist ganz klar: Der Basis annehmbare Dokumente vorlegen oder von dem Vorhaben Abstand nehmen. Für Verfehlungen und unzureichende Arbeit des Präsidiums kann Sangerhausen nichts, nur das Präsidium. Und die Informationslage war und ist einfach nur schlecht. Es werden immer nur Bruchstücke aufgetischt. In der Hoffnung das die Basis nickt.


----------



## norge_klaus (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Hi def,
warum nicht den Konflikt Ost/West aufrechterhalten ? Nord/Süd oder Bayern/Nordlichter. Könnte es damit zusammenhängen, daß es im Osten einige wenige Leute gibt, die den Angelsport für die breite Masse der Bevölkerung einschränken wollen. Das soll es bei den Jagdpächtern, die häufig aus finanzstarken Bundesländern kommen auch schon gegeben haben. Rein finanzielle Interessen stehen im Vordergrund.
Klar ist es angenehmer, ein Gewässer für einen größeren geldbetrag anzupachten und exklusiv nutzen zu können. Die Situation hatte ich selbst. Toller See am Rand von Leipzig. Hätte mich in Sa.-Anh. meine Vereinsmitgliedschaft gekostet.
Tight_Lines
Klaus


----------



## def (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Genau diese beiden letzten Posts, sind das Problem. Leute richtig lesen. Die Verwehrung von Sangerhausen hätte besser auf einen Weg stattgefunden, in dem Vorschläge und Anträge auf Änderung gemacht werden. Nicht die totale Verweigerung. Es ist der gesamte Entwurf abgelehnt worden, nicht nur die zu ändernden Punkte. Dies wäre meiner Meinung nach, aber der richtige Weg gewesen. 
Und Leute, nach zwanzig Jahren sollten die Vorurteile und die Fehler die in OST und WEST gemacht wurden, ein Ende finden. Es gibt in beiden Teilen sehr gute und weniger gute. Wobei ich hier sagen muss, wenn Sangerhausen einen anderen Weg gegangen wäre, dann würden sie jetzt zu den sehr guten gehören.
HAndwerklich geschickt sind weder das Präsidium des LAV S/A noch der KAV Sangerhausen gewesen. 
Dies ist aber meine persönliche Meinung und bezieht sich nur darauf, dass das Empfinden des "kleinen" Anglers einfaches Unverständnis ist. Warum wird sich denn so dermaßen gestritten? Es ist einfach die Angst, etwas zu verlieren, was man im Augenblick besitzt oder nutzen kann. 
Aber genau dieses zu verhindern, ist die Aufgabe der Delegierten und des Präsidiums


----------



## norge_klaus (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Hi def,
wie bist Du auf das AB gekommen ? Die Anzahl der Posting zeigen bisher wenig Interesse für allgemeine Themen.
Nix für ungut....ist nur ein Gefühl


----------



## Badra (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



def schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir bei den Demokratischen Grundsätzen, die beachtet werden müßen. Ich setzte mich nicht für eine Übernahme ein. Sondern mein Anliegen ist, dass wir als Angler uns durch Funktionäre lächerlich machen dürfen, die mit gespaltener Zunge reden. Siehe den KAV Sangerhausen. Erst schaumschlagen, und nun immer wieder der Verweis auf die jetzige Fassung. Genau das ist es. Die jetzige Fassung muß geändert werden. Wie aber soll es geschehen, wenn nur Gegenwehr und schlechte Argumente gebracht werden. Diese führen unweigerlich zu weiteren Verunsicherungen unter unseren Mitgliedern.
> Ein steht mal fest: Unterlagen und Positionierungen sind immer und an jeden einzelnen Verein fristgerecht versandt worden. Falsche Behauptungen, dies währe nicht geschehen, sind einfach durch Unwissenheit in den Raum gestellt. Wenn von den Vereinsfunktionären, die jetzt die meisten Wellen schlagen, nicht an die Einzelmitglieder gegeben wurden, so liegt der Fehler nicht am Präsidium.
> Um hier auch noch mit einer Sache mal etwas Klar zustellen: Die Anerkennung zum anerkannten Naturschutzverein bedarf es nach einer Fusion eines neuen Antrages bei der zuständigen Naturschutzbehörde. Dies kann nicht in einem Vertrag geregelt werden  ohne die zuständige Behörde mit einzubeziehen.
> Mir geht es einfach darum, dass es einen besseren Weg gibt, als den, andere  denen vor drei Jahren ein Votum gegeben wurde, jetzt hinzustellen, sie würden ihre Arbeit nicht machen.
> ...


 
*Jetzige Fassung *--> genau so steht es im Antrag oder lese ich da was rein was nicht drin steht, bitte nochmal lesen, hab es hier auch nochmal eingestellt. 

Drei Anträge

Also rudern wir doch nicht zurück und indirekte Auftragserteilung am 19.10 ist doch erfolgt. Was  und wo soll Deiner Meinung nach einer Auftragserteilung erfolgen? Überarbeitung (eigener Entwurf des LAV), warten was andere machen? Wärend Du vorhin noch sagtest die Argumente sind nicht verkehrt sind die Anträge jetz nur noch schlechte Argument und Gegenwehr. #c

Den letzen Absatz unterschreibe ich  Dir gern |wavey:


----------



## Blauzahn (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



def schrieb:


> Genau diese beiden letzten Posts, sind das Problem. Leute richtig lesen. Die Verwehrung von Sangerhausen hätte besser auf einen Weg stattgefunden, in dem Vorschläge und Anträge auf Änderung gemacht werden. Nicht die totale Verweigerung. Es ist der gesamte Entwurf abgelehnt worden, nicht nur die zu ändernden Punkte. Dies wäre meiner Meinung nach, aber der richtige Weg gewesen.
> Und Leute, nach zwanzig Jahren sollten die Vorurteile und die Fehler die in OST und WEST gemacht wurden, ein Ende finden. Es gibt in beiden Teilen sehr gute und weniger gute. Wobei ich hier sagen muss, wenn Sangerhausen einen anderen Weg gegangen wäre, dann würden sie jetzt zu den sehr guten gehören.
> HAndwerklich geschickt sind weder das Präsidium des LAV S/A noch der KAV Sangerhausen gewesen.
> Dies ist aber meine persönliche Meinung und bezieht sich nur darauf, dass das Empfinden des "kleinen" Anglers einfaches Unverständnis ist. Warum wird sich denn so dermaßen gestritten? Es ist einfach die Angst, etwas zu verlieren, was man im Augenblick besitzt oder nutzen kann.
> Aber genau dieses zu verhindern, ist die Aufgabe der Delegierten und des Präsidiums



Servus def,

du wirfst den Diskutanten vor, nicht richtig lesen zu können... und bist selbst nicht in der Lage diese Anträge
-> Klick zu verstehen.

Ich lese in diesen drei Anträgen in keiner Passage die "absolute Verwehrung" von Sangerhausen gegen die Fusion, sondern nur einen Antrag, gegen die Fusion nach *den Unterlagen in der jetzigen Form* (steht sogar genau so im Beschlußantrag).

Genau darum geht es, und die Kollegen aus Sangerhausen sind somit der Aufforderung des Präsidiums, darüber zu diskutieren und Verbesserungen vorzuschlagen (siehe Begründung der Anträge) nachgekommen.

Wie erreicht man eine breite Masse an Vereinsvorsitzenden, welche zu 80% über die Fusion nicht im Bilde sind und erst auf dieser MV die Unterlagen erhalten, als auf einer Mitgliederversammlung des Landesverbandes?

Wie darauf reagiert wird bzw. wurde, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.
Haben die Kollegen des KAV Sangerhausen den Rücktritt von Weineck gefrordert?
Haben sie die Arbeit des Präsidiums durch diese Anträge diskreditiert?

Eigentlich haben sie nur das gemacht, was die Verbandsspitze eingefordert hat... |kopfkrat

Abendgruß,
René

PS:
Und wenn du mir noch dabei behilflich wärest, zu erklären, was eine Meinungsäusserung und das "sich Einbringen" in einen so einschneidenden Prozess wie eine Fusion, mit Ost und West zu tun hat, wäre ich dir sehr verbunden...


----------



## Badra (16. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Def, mit deiner Argumentation zwingst du mich Dir mal zu sagen, was Du bisher vergessen hast. Da ja wie Du sagst die Mitglieder über alles durch den LAV informiert werden, also insbesondere Du kennst Du ja auch das Schreiben des LAV vom 07.11 an uns bzw. hast Informationen.

Ich fragte Dich ja nach Deinem Kenntnisstand vom 05.11 darauf hast Du noch nicht geantwortet. Aber der KAV ist der Buhmann, Frage was hat Dein Verein nach Vorlage der Dokumente gemacht? Würde sicher den einen oder anderen hier interessieren


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Wenn jemand wirklich behauptet, die Angler wären informiert worden, habe ich inzwischen dafür keinerlei Verständnis mehr.

Es ist nicht nur erschrerckend, wie wenig Angler von den Verbänden informiert und versucht werden mitzunehmen. Noch viel erschreckender ist die Haltung und auch Unwissenheit der Verbände, Funktionäre und Geschäftsführer selber.

Hier mal nachzulesen am Beiuspiel der VDSF-Landesverbände, wie wenig da in den Geschäftstellen und Präsidien an Fakten bekannt ist und wie man Anfragen von Anglern behandelt und wie man über Angler denkt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228766

Das das aber kein VDSF-Phänomen ist, sondern genauso den DAV betrifft, wie man an vielfältigen Ausführungen und Beschwerden hier immer wieder lesen kann, wie wenig die Angler informiert wurden, ist der Weg der Sachsen-Anhaltiner Delegierten, dem Landesverband/Funktionären mal die Grenzen aufzuzeigen, der einzig richtige, wenn man nicht gleich diese unfähigen Verbände zerschlagen will.


----------



## Badra (17. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...wenn man nicht gleich diese *unfähigen* Verbände zerschlagen will.


 #d

Lieber Thomas,

wenn man Leute ständig als unfähig und so weiter bezeichnet wird es nich leichter ins Gespräch zu kommen. Wenngleich ich in vielem (wenn auch nicht allem) Deinen Argumenten folgen kann, nervt es einfach immer wieder diese "Haßtiraden" zu hören.

Ich glaube, dass es auch in den Verbänden Leute gibt, die wie wir, wie ich nachdenken können aber von verschiedenen Zwängen auch getrieben sind.

Glaubst Du zum Beispiel, dass der Präsiden des LAV Sachsen Anhalt, der im Übrigen große Verdienste um den Angelsport erworben hat (ich versichere, dass ist keine Speichelleckerei, auch wenn Du das vermuten wirst), nicht auch weiß, dass es rumort weil Ängste da sind unter den Anglern, die nicht ausreichend besprochen worden sind.

Es wäre also wichtig mit den Verbänden und Verantwortlichen ins Gespräch zu kommen.Aufklärung bei Fragen zu erfahren um ein *gemeinsames* Ergebnis zu erzielen. 

Ich befürchte nur, das man mit o. g. Äußerungen mehr Türen zumacht als aufschlägt. 

Das kann Def jedenfalls auch schon ganz gut obwohl er erst sehr kurz dabei ist.

Ich hatte das Anliegen von gemäßigter Gesprächskultur schon mehrfach an anderen Stellen angesprochen und gilt auch nicht nur für Dich. 

Emotionen rauszulassen ist OK, aber loszugehen wie eine Bulldogge bringt im Kern nichts. Klingt komisch ist aber so. 

Also bitte, bleibt sachlich und geschmeidig, dann können wir auch was erreichen, denn wie Du selbst schon mehrfach erkannt hast wird hier (Gott sei Dank) auch von den Verbänden mitgelesen. Und evtl finden diese den einen oder anderen Denkanstoß eine Überlegung wert.

Thomas, tu mir einen Gefallen und setz Dich mal gedanklich auf die andere Seite vom Tisch und ich sage Dir in jedem 2. Satz das Du nichts kannst, das Du ein Versager bist, Verräter, Muschkote und was weiß ich noch alles. 

Ich weiß Du würdest einen solchen Menschen mit offen Armen empfangen und ihn zu einem schönen Glas Whisky einladen um am Kaminfeuer zu plaudern.

Ich wünsche mir nichts mehr und nichts weniger als hier vernünftig miteinander reden zu können.

*Das war mein letztes Statement in der Frage zum Umgang miteinander. #h#h#h*


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



def schrieb:


> Also bleibt nur das Fazit: Legt Eure ganze Kraft da rein, die vorhandenen Unklarheiten zu beseitigen. Es ist ein Entwurf, bei dem bis Oktober 2012 Änderungen eingebracht werden können.
> Dies wäre der richtige Weg.



Meines Wissens ist bezieht sich die Frist "Oktober 2012" nicht auf den Verschmelzungsvertrag und die Satzung, sondern nur auf die Nebenpapiere, wie Ehrungsordnung etc. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Wenn ich nicht falsch liege, ist die Messe für Eingaben und Anträge bezüglich der Grundlagen des künftigen Verbandes nach dem MoMa-Fahrplan spätestens Anfang Dezember 2011 gesungen. Alles, was danach nicht mehr in den Kram passt, wird wegen Fristversäumnis abgelehnt.


----------



## Blauzahn (17. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist bezieht sich die Frist "Oktober 2012" nicht auf den Verschmelzungsvertrag und die Satzung, sondern nur auf die Nebenpapiere, wie Ehrungsordnung etc. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Wenn ich nicht falsch liege, ist die Messe für Eingaben und Anträge bezüglich der Grundlagen des künftigen Verbandes nach dem MoMa-Fahrplan spätestens Anfang Dezember 2011 gesungen. Alles, was danach nicht mehr in den Kram passt, wird wegen Fristversäumnis abgelehnt.



Liegst nicht falsch..
die Frist endet am 20.12.2011,
wobei die meißten Landesverbände ihren Mitgliedsvereinen den 30.11.2011 als "Einsendschluß" genannt haben !

Mittagsgruß
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

@ badra:

Wieso sollten wir mit Verbänden oder Funktionären  reden wollen?

Wir stellen Fragen, geben die Möglichkeit diese zu beantworten.

Ansonsten kommentieren wir die Vorgänge und Handlungen - auf Grund fehlender Antworten der jeweiligen Verantwortlichen eben teilweise auch spekulativ, selber schuld die Herren.

Da diese augenscheinlich weder willens noch fähig sind, mit Anglern zu kommunizieren und diese zielführend zu informieren und mitzunehmen (ich spreche da nicht von uns!! Das hier wäre nur ein Medium, über das diese Leute sich darstellen und eine große Zahl Angler erreichen könnten), müssen wir doch auch mit diesen nicht reden wollen, oder?

Und was sollte das auch bringen?

Wer sich über Jahrzehnte hinweg so beratungsresistent und kommunikationsfeindlich zeigt, wird wegen uns (egal in welchem Ton) seine Einstellung sicherlich nicht ändern.

Genausowenig werden diese Herren auf einmal entdecken, dass in ihren Verbänden bei Demokratieverständnis und Informationswegen ein großes Defizit herrscht.

Die glauben bis heute, sie machen alles richtig und brauchen darüber weder Angler noch Öffentlichkeit informieren oder gar noch diskutieren oder am Ende noch die sie bezahlenden Angler mitnehmen...

Leid tut es mir wirklich für diejenigen unter den Funktionären, die eigentlich diese Defizite genauso sehen, aber es nicht schaffen, die alten Strukturen, Denkweise und Betonköpfe weg zu bekommen und die dann entweder frustriert aufgeben oder dann am Ende den gleichen Weg des geringsten Widerstandes einschlagen und so die verkrusteten Strukturen noch mehr verfestigen.

Der Fisch stinkt halt nun mal vom Kopf - und solange der nicht abgeschlagen wird, macht es keinerlei Sinn für Angler mit Verbänden oder Funktionären reden zu wollen - man muss es ertragen, mehr nicht.

Ich glaube nur noch in sehr geringem Maße daran, dass mit diesen verkrusteten Strukturen und Betonköpfen tatsächlich von innen heraus eine Besserung im Sinne dessen, zielführend etwas für Angler zu tun, erreicht werden kann.

Ich befürchte eher, dass die Unfähigkeit, die sich in der ganzen Fusionsgeschichte quer durch alle Verbände und Gliederungen zeigt, dazu führen wird, dass denen die Kiste irgendwann mal komplett um die Ohren fliegt.

Und hoffe dann, dass sich die Leute, die jetzt in Funktion aber nicht willens sind, den Mund aufzumachen, sich dann zusammen finden um eine wirkliche Vertretung für die Angler hinzubekommen..

Von innen heraus wird das aber kaum noch gehen können bei dem ständigen Kampf um Kohle, Pfründe, Macht und persönliche Eitelkeiten, der da mit dem Geld der Angler auf deren Rücken ausgetragen wird - leider....

Und das vorstehend Geschriebene gilt für den DAV genauso wie für den VDSFoder den DAFV oder dne von Baxyern, Brandenburg und Thüringen angekündigten weiteren Verband....

Da dies alles die gleichen Personen sind, die bis jetzt alles verbockt haben, wird ein neuer Name oder Verband, aber mit den gleichen Verantwortlichen, wirklich nichts positives für die Angler bringen..


----------



## ivo (17. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Liegst nicht falsch..
> die Frist endet am 20.12.2011,
> wobei die meißten Landesverbände ihren Mitgliedsvereinen den 30.11.2011 als "Einsendschluß" genannt haben !
> 
> ...


 
Im AVE wollte man dies "strecken" bis 31.01.,....


----------



## Honeyball (17. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

@badra:
Thomas hat ja eigentlich schon fast alles gesagt.
Ich gehe noch einen Schritt weiter (ohne das mit ihm abgesprochen zu haben) und sage:
Wenn es irgendeinen Angel- Kreis-, Landes- oder Bundesverband in diesem unseren Lande geben sollte, der gerne seine Informationen zeitnah im Internet veröffentlichen möchte und mit seinen Mitgliedern wie auch mit anderen Anglern offen und ehrlich diskutieren möchte, dann braucht er uns im AB nur anzusprechen.
Und wenn man dies nicht über das AB sondern auf einer eigenen Forumsplattform machen möchte und die nötigen technischen Kenntnisse fehlen, dann kann man gerne mich auch persönlich ansprechen. Ich bin immer bereit zu helfen, wenn es irgendwann mal den Weg geben sollte, dass sich das grundlegende Kommunikations- und Informationsverhalten von dieser Seite grundlegend verbessert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Da wirsrt Du so viel Resonanz bekommen wie wir auch - das bieten wir Verbänden schon über 1 Jahrzehnt kostenlos an - lange bevor der Ton härter werden musste...


----------



## def (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Nach einer etwas längeren Dienstreise bin ich jetzt wieder bereit antworten auf gestellte Fragen zu geben.
@badra
Ich habe mich etwas rumgehört, da ich noch nichts schriftliches habe. Also, meines Wissens nach ist die Stimme am 05.11.11 bei der DAV Versammlung schon dafür gegeben worden, dass Sachsen Anhalt der Fusion zustimmt. Aber unter einigen Bedingungen, die auch im Protokoll so aufgenommen worden. Diese sind auf Formulierungen in vielen Passagen gemünzt. Dies vermisse ich, bei den ganzen Beiträgen. 
Es wurde keine volle Zustimmung erteilt. Wie gesagt, es sind Entwürfe. Diese sind noch bearbeitungsfähig.
Hier ein Link, zur Terminisierung, die von mir angesprochen wurde, um Änderungsvorschläge einzureichen.
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/dokumente/Artikel_Info_zur_Fusion_DAV_VDSF.pdf
Daher bin ich der Überzeugung, dass die Vorschläge und Bedenken noch eingereicht und dementsprechend bedacht werden können.
Auch wenn Du mir ein ziemlich extremes Auftreten in diesem Forum vorwirfst, bin ich der Meinung, dass ich hier meine Meinung ganz gut vertrete. Wenn man die Posts liest, dann stellt man fest, dass ich eher ein freundlicher Mensch bin.
Meiner Meinung nach, wäre der bessere Weg gewesen, dass es mit einem Mitgliederbeschluß die Änderungen auf den Weg zu bringen. Sicher das passiert jetzt auch. Aber, der gesamte Entwurf in allen Punkten wurde abgelehnt. Das ist meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg. Änderung von Punkten und Formulierungen JA, aber nicht das gesamte Ergebnis der Verhandlungen.
Das ist das, was ich stark bemängele.
Und noch ein Punkt regt mich richtig auf. Du äußerst hier auf normaler und nicht auf beleidigender Art und Weise, miteinander umzugehen. Gut da gehe ich mit. Was hier teilweise geschrieben wird, geht tiefer als eine Gürtellinie.
Dann stellt sich mir aber die Frage, wer hat Euren Vorsitzenden den Auftrag gegeben, eine solche Rede vor der Mitgliederversammlung zu halten. Mit diesem stark Beleidigenden und Verleumderischen Inhalt?
Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein hoher Kritikpunkt die Internetseite ist und der Verantwortliche des Präsidiums Mitglied in euren KAV ist. 
Aber gut, dass ist Eure interne Sache.

Zu der Frage, warum ich erst so kurz bei AB bin und Kommentare gebe.
Leider habe ich zu spät, von diesem Portal Kenntnis erhalten und anfänglich wurde ich doch sehr von dem Umgangston abgeschreckt.
Aber jetzt ist es ein Thema, welches klare deutliche Punkte benötigt, um qualifizierte Diskussionen führen zu können. Dies sollte, und da gebe ich @badra recht, auf einer Ebene ohne diese Hasstiraden sein.

Nun zu der Frage, warum ich mich für eine Fusion einsetze.
Gut, das Argument mit der vereinten Stimme zieht nicht wirklich. Aber es ist ein wichtiger Punkt.
Wir sollten mit der Zukunft gehen, und da ist nun mal der Weg nicht anders beschrieben. Vor vier Jahren wurde ein Beschluß gefasst, die Möglichkeiten abzuwägen, was uns ein gemeinsamer Verband bringen könnte. Meiner Meinung nach wird dieser kommen, ob wir alle wollen oder nicht.
Ein dritter Dachverband, hier oft angesprochen, wird nicht entstehen. Dies haben die Verbände deutlich gemacht, als sie auch unter dem Vorbehalt einiger Änderungen dem Verschmelzungsvertrag und dem Satzungsentwurf 
die Zustimmung signalisiert haben.
Ich persönlich habe Angst, dass wenn wir uns allem widersetzen, irgendwann allein dastehen, merken dass das der falsche Weg war und sämtliche Vorteile verlieren. Wir verlieren unseren Bestandsschutz, im sportlichen Angeln werden wir unsere Vormachtstellung International nicht mehr halten können und das schlimmste, wir treffen eine Entscheidung, die unsere Mitglieder benachteiligen, gegenüber anderen Landesverbänden.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



def schrieb:


> Wir verlieren unseren Bestandsschutz, im sportlichen Angeln werden wir unsere Vormachtstellung International nicht mehr halten können und das schlimmste, wir treffen eine Entscheidung, die unsere Mitglieder benachteiligen, gegenüber anderen Landesverbänden.


 
Ein paar Fragen aus Bayern dazu:

Welchen Bestandsschutz?
Welchen Vorteil hat der "Normalangler" in Sachsen von der Position des Landesverbandes im Sportangeln?
Welche Benachteiligungen sind zu erwarten, wenn man nicht in den VDSF eintritt?


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



def schrieb:


> Also, meines Wissens nach ist die Stimme am 05.11.11 bei der DAV Versammlung schon dafür gegeben worden, dass Sachsen Anhalt der Fusion zustimmt. Aber unter einigen Bedingungen, die auch im Protokoll so aufgenommen worden. Diese sind auf Formulierungen in vielen Passagen gemünzt. Dies vermisse ich, bei den ganzen Beiträgen.
> 
> Ja, und wer hat wen wann darüber informiert ? Wissen die Vereine, welche Änderungen gefordert wurden?
> 
> ...



Der letzte Absatz ist doch nurn wirklich an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Das "sportliche Angeln" wird unter dem VDSF sowieso der Vergangenheit angehören, selbst die Relikte werden noch ausgemerzt.

Und bitte, welche Nachteile sollten die Mitglieder denn haben.
Ich denke, von der Fusion sind die Landesverbände überhaupt nicht beeinträchtigt? Da soll doch alles so weiter laufen, wie bisher. Die Autonomie der Landesverbände soll doch unangetatset sein (auch wenn Satzung und Vertrag was anderes sagen). Also bitte konkret: Welche Nachteile ?


----------



## angler1996 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

def

da ich zumindest nach Deinen Darlegungen annehme, das Du nicht wie ich ein einfaches Mitglied im DAV bist, frage ich Dich:
Was spricht für eine Fusion?
Meine MV steht noch bevor und momentan bin ich für ein Nein ( jedenfalls auf der Basis der vorgelegten Dokumente)
Gruß A.


----------



## ivo (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Das ich nicht lache. An den jetzigen Dokumenten wird sich inhaltlich nichts mehr ändern. Auch wenn da 100.000 Vorschläge kommen. Das wird alles einfach abgetan, nicht durchsetzbar oder man müsse Kompromisse machen. Es ist vollkommener Quatsch zu glauben das man mit irgendwelchen Vorschlägen glaubt noch etwas ändern zu können. Die Präsidien haben in ihrer selbstherrlichen Art einfach gemacht. Zumindest SAH hat nun gesehen was daraus werden kann. 

Und def ist immer noch die Erklärung schuldig warum ein Verband! Was bitte def soll sich den ändern mit der alten neuen Organisation? Nichts es wird wie eh und je weiter gemacht. Nur das nun die "Naturschützer" das sagen haben, was uns nur zum Nachteil gereichen kann! Schöne viele neue Verbote. def, lies einfach mal auf der VDSF Webseite nach, wofür der Verband steht. Da stehen auch so Sachen wie "*Das Angeln kann auch aus Gründen des Naturschutzes verboten werden!*". Und das soll dann eine Interessenvertretung sein? Ich lach mich kaputt. Die werden uns schön die Hosen runter ziehen.


----------



## Dunraven (23. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



def schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe Angst, dass wenn wir uns allem widersetzen, irgendwann allein dastehen, merken dass das der falsche Weg war und sämtliche Vorteile verlieren. Wir verlieren unseren Bestandsschutz, im sportlichen Angeln werden wir unsere Vormachtstellung International nicht mehr halten können und das schlimmste, wir treffen eine Entscheidung, die unsere Mitglieder benachteiligen, gegenüber anderen Landesverbänden.




Da frage ich mich aber auch gerade welche Erfolge?
Die Herren Nationalmannschaft ist international nur unter ferner liefen. Der letzte echte Erfolg war der EM Titel von Günther Horler, und der kommt glaube ich nicht aus SAH. Selbst wenn ist er aber auch nicht so gut das man es eine Vormachtstellung nennen kann, da sind die Engländer deutlich besser.

Die Damennationalmannschaft ist gut. Aber Vormachtstellung ebenfalls nicht, das selbe beid er Jugend und den Anglern mit Behinderung. Die Feeder WM war ein totaler Reinfall. Also welche Vormachtstellung soll es da geben, und das auch noch international?

Und die Entscheidung haben btw. doch die Mitglieder getroffen mit ihrer Stimme für den Antrag. Die kann also nicht die Mitglieder benachteiligen, bzw, nur so sehr wie sie es selber auch mit ihrer Entscheidung in Kauf genommen haben. Es ist doch ein Witz darüber zu jammern das Mitglieder eine demokratische Entscheidung getroffen haben. So sollte es doch immer sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Über welchen Planeten diskutiert Ihr ???

Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich, dass ein Verband, der sich strikt gegen das sportliche Wettfischen in Deutschland stellt, sich in irgendeiner Form international betätigen kann. Oder auch nur dulden kann, dass seine Mitglieder offiziell an außerdeutschen Veranstaltungen teilnehmen.


----------



## ivo (24. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Hehe, nimm doch dem DAV nicht seine Illusionen. Der Glaubt weiter an seine Veranstaltungen. Auch wenns die dann nicht mehr geben wird. Dafür gibts dann ne GmbH. Ich bin dafür, dass alle Mitglieder des Verbandsausschusses Gesellschafter werden.


----------

